# Monitorização do Clima de Portugal - 2021



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2021 às 13:16)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2021!*

*Links úteis:*

IPMA
 Acompanhamento Clima


Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data:
Global Temperature Time Series - Western Europe
Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


Anos anteriores:
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2020
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2019
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2018
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2017
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2016
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2015
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2014
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2013
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2012
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2011
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2021 às 13:19)

Mínimas de ontem na rede IPMA.


Bragança: *-7,5ºC*
Miranda do Douro: *-7ºC*
Carrazêda de Ansiães:* -6,7ºC*
Mirandela: *-6,6ºC*


----------



## Thomar (12 Jan 2021 às 09:18)

Mínimas de ontem na rede IPMA.:

Miranda do Douro: *-8,7ºC *
Carrazêda de Ansiães:* -7,7ºC*
Bragança: *-7,4ºC*
Chaves: *-7,1ºC*
Mirandela: *-6,8ºC*

*



*


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jan 2021 às 13:28)

Saiu o boletim de dezembro, mês normal. Com isso pude também ver também que o segundo semestre foi o 7º mais quente de sempre, e 2020 foi o 4º ano mais quente desde 1931


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2021 às 14:19)

Dia 9 de Janeiro bem frio, com grande parte do continente com máximas abaixo dos 10ºC 





Deixo também, para ficarem registados, os acumulados bastante significativos na Madeira dia 7:





Para não ficar de fora, o Porto Santo acumulou *33.5mm*.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2021 às 14:30)

Pela definição de onda de frio, a EMA de Braga/Merelim, conta já com 11 dias! 

Mesmo Lisboa, G.Coutinho, ao final dos primeiros 10 dias do mês, estava com uma anomalia de -3,72ºC na Tmáx e -3,96ºC na Tmin.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jan 2021 às 14:38)

AnDré disse:


> Pela definição de onda de frio, a EMA de Braga/Merelim, conta já com 11 dias!
> 
> Mesmo Lisboa, G.Coutinho, ao final dos primeiros 10 dias do mês, estava com uma anomalia de -3,72ºC na Tmáx e -3,96ºC na Tmin.


A estação de Braga não é a mesma das normais, embora o IPMA a use para ver as anomalias. Gago Coutinho só começou em 1982, pelo que a normal é consideravelmente mais quente do que seria de esperar para o período 71-00
Editado: Fui verificar, para janeiro o período 82-00 é apenas 0,1 ºC mais quente que a normal completa, portanto neste caso não é relevante


----------



## Thomar (13 Jan 2021 às 10:25)

Temperaturas mínimas de ontem na rede IPMA *inferiores a -5ºC* :


Acima do Rio Douro:
Miranda do Douro: *-8,2ºC *
Carrazêda de Ansiães:* -7,5ºC*
Mirandela: *-7,2ºC*
Chaves: *-7,2ºC*
Lamas de Mouro: *-6,8ºC*
Bragança: *-6,6ºC*
Vila Real: *-6,1ºC*
Macedo de Cavaleiros: *-5,2ºC*
Vila Verde: *-5,1ºC*


Região Centro:

Arganil: *-6,1ºC*
Góis: *-6,0ºC*
Sabugal: *-6,0ºC*
Oliveira do Hospital: *-5,9ºC
*

Ribatejo:

Alvega: *-6,3ºC*
Coruche: *-6,3ºC*
Tomar: *-6,1ºC*
Rio Maior *-5,3ºC
*

Região Sul:

Aljezur: *-6,3ºC*
Portel: *-5,3ºC*
Alvalade: *-5,2ºC*


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Jan 2021 às 11:01)

Nesse relatório também convém ver que ao invés de dizer que foi normal, em boa verdade foi muito seco em grande parte do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Abaixo dos 25% do normal.
Este mês de Janeiro segue também ele muito seco, e vai permanecer assim nos próximos tempos!


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2021 às 18:16)

*EPISÓDIO DE FRIO PERSISTENTE (ATUALIZAÇÃO)*




2021-01-13 (IPMA)



Verificou-se desde dia 24 dezembro, de forma consistente, uma situação de frio generalizado com valores da temperatura máxima e mínima do ar inferiores ao valor da normal climatológica 1971-2000. Nas últimas três semanas apenas no dia 28 de dezembro, o valor médio da temperatura mínima foi próximo do normal.

O dia 9 de janeiro 2021 foi o dia mais frio neste período, com 2.98°C de média da temperatura média do ar, sendo que os valores da temperatura máxima do ar, nas estações de Guarda, Aldeia do Souto, Lousã e Portel foram os mais baixos registados nos últimos 20 anos. De referir ainda que nos dias 5, 6 e 8, os valores médios de temperatura média do ar foram inferiores a 4°C. No dia 11 foi registado o 4º valor mais baixo da média da temperatura mínima do ar do território.

De realçar o dia 12 no qual se verificou, em cerca de 75 % do território continental, valores de temperatura mínima inferiores 0°C; neste dia os valores da temperatura mínima do ar variaram entre -8.2°C em Miranda do Douro e 4.3°C em Cabo Raso e Olhão.

No dia 13 em Lisboa G.C. e Faro foi registado o menor valor de temperatura mínima do período, 0.9°C e 0.6°C, respetivamente (em Lisboa igualou o valor do dia 12); neste dia Guarda registou o maior valor de temperatura mínima no período, 2.0°C.

Embora se tenha registado a ocorrência da onda de frio relativamente localizada, o carácter prolongado deste episódio (cerca de 3 semanas), a persistência de vários dias consecutivos com temperaturas negativas (>10 dias consecutivos em 1/3 das estações), em particular no interior, e a abrangência territorial constituem aspetos importantes nos previsíveis impactos que terá tido na população.

Importa destacar para os próximos dias a tendência de aumento gradual das temperaturas máxima e mínima do ar, para valores próximos do normal.

Em anexo é possível consultar os documentos recentes sobre o tema:
- Análise da situação atual - janeiro de 2021
- Histórico de eventos de tempo frio persistente - desde o ano 2000

Fonte


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2021 às 18:33)

IPMA continua em cima do acontecimento!

Temperaturas mais baixas nas capitais de distrito e distância ao recorde inferior a 2ºC (Período 5-13 Jan.):

V. Castelo: -1,9ºC *(1,1ºC)
Braga: -7,0ºC (novo recorde)*
Viseu: -2,3ºC (2ºC)
Coimbra (Aero): -0,3ºC (1,6ºC)
Leiria: -4,6ºC *(1,1ºC)*
Lisboa (G.C): 0,9ºC (1,9ºC)
Évora: -3,5ºC *(0,7ºC)*
Setúbal: -4,1ºC (1ºC)
Faro: 0,6ºC (1,8ºC)


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2021 às 16:32)

Apesar da temperatura diurna já ser mais suave, as noites continuam geladas.
Mínimas de ontem:
O destaque vai novamente para o Planalto Mirandês com* -8,3ºC* em Miranda do Douro. 
Outros:

Carrazêda de Ansiães: *-7,3ºC*
Chaves:* -7,2ºC*
Mirandela: *-6,9ºC*
Bragança: *-6,8ºC*
Lamas de Mouro: *-6,6ºC*
Oliveira do Hospital:* -6,2ºC*
Aljezur: *-6,2ºC*
Coruche: *-6ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jan 2021 às 17:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> IPMA continua em cima do acontecimento!
> 
> Temperaturas mais baixas nas capitais de distrito e distância ao recorde inferior a 2ºC (Período 5-13 Jan.):
> 
> ...


Não percebo porque é que o IPMA considera a estação do aeródromo como sendo a principal para Coimbra, quando a de Bencanta é a que possui normais e a que está mais próxima da cidade em si, torna muito mais difícil analisar este tipo de recordes


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2021 às 17:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Não percebo porque é que o IPMA considera a estação do aeródromo como sendo a principal para Coimbra, quando a de Bencanta é a que possui normais e a que está mais próxima da cidade em si, torna muito mais difícil analisar este tipo de recordes



O mesmo acontece com Viseu, a estação da cidade(que é a que possui normais) já teve 8 mínimas abaixo desses -2.3ºC.

E mesmo em termos de previsões torna-se quase inútil, ontem por exemplo a cidade teve extremos de 16ºC/-4ºC, enquanto que a previsão indicava 12ºC/1ºC(feita para o aeródromo, que em nada reflete o clima da cidade).

Eu percebo que a estação do aeródromo deve obedecer a critérios mais rigorosos, e que é mais complicado prever o tempo para zonas de vale/inversão, mas pelo menos que digam que a previsão é para Aeródromo de Viseu.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jan 2021 às 17:22)

Nickname disse:


> O mesmo acontece com Viseu, a estação da cidade(que é a que possui normais) já teve 8 mínimas abaixo desses -2.3ºC.
> 
> E mesmo em termos de previsões torna-se quase inútil, ontem por exemplo a cidade teve extremos de 16ºC/-4ºC, enquanto que a previsão indicava 12ºC/1ºC(feita para o aeródromo, que em nada reflete o clima da cidade).
> 
> Eu percebo que a estação do aeródromo deve obedecer a critérios mais rigorosos, e que é mais complicado prever o tempo para zonas de vale/inversão, mas pelo menos que digam que a previsão é para Aeródromo de Viseu.


Mas no caso de Viseu (e pelo menos também de Vila Real) o IPMA classifica essas estações mais antigas como RUEMA, portanto ainda há essa "desculpa" (embora depois na prática use na mesma as estações e as normais nos seus boletins). A estação de Bencanta nem isso!


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2021 às 22:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Não percebo porque é que o IPMA considera a estação do aeródromo como sendo a principal para Coimbra, quando a de Bencanta é a que possui normais e a que está mais próxima da cidade em si, torna muito mais difícil analisar este tipo de recordes


Também não percebo. A estação de Bencanta representa muito mais a cidade, e estes dias atingiu valores muito mais baixo de temperatura do que a do Aeródromo. É ridículo apresentarem este valores recorde de -0,3ºC, quando a cidade esteve toda abaixo dos-1ºC, tendo as estação de Bencanta atingido valores de -2,2ºC.

Depois basta ver que a previsão das mínimas nunca bate certo, temos sempre valores muito mais baixos. Parece que se baseiam apenas na estação do aeródromo que fica a 10km do centro da cidade.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jan 2021 às 23:04)

DaniFR disse:


> Também não percebo. A estação de Bencanta representa muito mais a cidade, e estes dias atingiu valores muito mais baixo de temperatura do que a do Aeródromo. É ridículo apresentarem este valores recorde de -0,3ºC, quando a cidade esteve toda abaixo dos-1ºC, tendo as estação de Bencanta atingido valores de -2,2ºC.
> 
> Depois basta ver que a previsão das mínimas nunca bate certo, temos sempre valores muito mais baixos. Parece que se baseiam apenas na estação do aeródromo que fica a 10km do centro da cidade.


Acho que foi em 2017, a estação de Bencanta teve 1 onda de frio, quase 2 semanas seguidas de mínimas negativas, e a do aeródromo não teve uma um único valor abaixo de zero...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2021 às 19:11)

Neste momento os solos estão com uma ótima capacidade de água, melhor que em janeiro de 2020. Praticamente toda a região a norte do Tejo, salvo algumas (poucas) zonas, está em capacidade de campo, e mesmo no sul são muito poucas as zonas com quantidades de água nos solos inferiores a 40%! 






Esta grande melhoria nos últimos 10 dias deveu-se à precipitação quase diária em praticamente todo o território continental, e a uma humidade relativa elevada que conserva a humidade dos solos.  

Dia 19:
Aproximação duma superfície frontal vinda de noroeste. Alguns acumulados na costa ocidental a norte do Cabo Raso:





Dia 20:
Superfície frontal atravessa todo o país. Infelizmente há muitas estações em falta, sobretudo no Sul:





Dia 21:
Primeiro dia de rio atmosférico. Bastante precipitação orográfica fruto da humidade:





Dia 22:
Tempestade Gaetan. Bastante precipitação a norte do Tejo:





Dia 23:
Tempestade Hortênsia. Mais uma vez, bastante precipitação a norte do Tejo:





Dia 24:
Continuação do rio atmosférico e alguma precipitação no Alentejo:


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2021 às 17:44)

Acumulados de dia 4. Destaque para toda a região Sul bem beneficiada e também para algumas estações do litoral norte devido a linhas de instabilidade.

Elvas:* 36.3mm*
Amareleja: *36mm*
Castro Verde, N. Corvo: *32.9mm*






Acumulados de dia 5. Choveu um pouco por todo o lado, mas com maior destaque no Interior.

Faro: *56.1mm*
Amareleja: *50.1mm*
Tavira: *38.8mm*






Choveu de forma significativa onde mais era necessária! 

Evolução da percentagem de água no solo (dia 3, antes destes dias chuvosos e hoje, dia 6):


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2021 às 10:05)

Quase todo o território saturado de água:






Precipitação acumulada ontem:


----------



## N_Fig (10 Fev 2021 às 15:09)

Saiu o boletim de janeiro. Apesar da última semana e meia muito quente, continuou a ser um mês bem frio, e essa última semana e meia serviu para transformar um mês extremamente seco num mês com mais de 75% da precipitação normal


----------



## Santofsky (10 Fev 2021 às 22:17)

Aqueles módicos *2.8 mm *registados em Mirandela de certeza absoluta que estão errados, é impossível a estação ter registado um valor tão baixo quando as outras estações situadas nas proximidades (Chaves, Vinhais, Macedo de Cavaleiros) registaram valores acumulados na ordem dos 30 a 40 mm (Carrazeda de Ansiães atingiu os 50 mm).  Mirandela é uma cidade conhecida pelos baixos valores de precipitação anuais, situados à volta dos 500/600 mm (não é por acaso que muitos lhe chamam o deserto transmontano) mas mesmo assim aquele acumulado irrisório de precipitação, olhando para as estações das proximidades, é completamente irreal.  Penso que poderá ser o pluviómetro que esteja com problemas.
Tendo em conta o regime pluviométrico de Mirandela e os acumulados nas outras estações à volta, penso que o real acumulado de ontem na EMA deverá andar no mínimo à volta dos 20 mm.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2021 às 22:22)

Santofsky disse:


> Aqueles módicos *2.8 mm *registados em Mirandela de certeza absoluta que estão errados, é impossível a estação ter registado um valor tão baixo quando as outras estações situadas nas proximidades (Chaves, Vinhais, Macedo de Cavaleiros) registaram valores acumulados na ordem dos 30 a 40 mm (Carrazeda de Ansiães atingiu os 50 mm).  Mirandela é uma cidade conhecida pelos baixos valores de precipitação anuais, situados à volta dos 500/600 mm (não é por acaso que muitos lhe chamam o deserto transmontano) mas mesmo assim aquele acumulado irrisório de precipitação, olhando para as estações das proximidades, é completamente irreal.  Penso que poderá ser o pluviómetro que esteja com problemas.
> Tendo em conta o regime pluviométrico de Mirandela e os acumulados nas outras estações à volta, penso que o real acumulado de ontem na EMA deverá andar no mínimo à volta dos 20 mm.



Também duvido daquele valor e não só, desde fim de Janeiro que os valores são sistematicamente inferiores aos de todas as estações à volta.
O pluviómetro já estará a ser consertado, hoje não houve registo desde as 4h.


----------



## Santofsky (10 Fev 2021 às 22:47)

StormRic disse:


> Também duvido daquele valor e não só, desde fim de Janeiro que os valores são sistematicamente inferiores aos de todas as estações à volta.
> O pluviómetro já estará a ser consertado, hoje não houve registo desde as 4h.



Sim, também reparei nisso. A EMA está de facto com problemas no pluviómetro. Quanto aos valores acumulados de dias anteriores isso pode dever-se ao facto de ter ocorrido *precipitação horizontal, *algo muito comum em vales profundos como é o caso de Mirandela e quando isso acontece, na maior parte das vezes o pluviómetro não acumula (em situações de chuva fraca/chuvisco), mesmo que as superfícies à volta estejam encharcadas.  E é por causa desse fenómeno de precipitação horizontal que muitas vezes os dados das EMAs apresentam erros por defeito nos acumulados diários, mensais e anuais. Isso reflete-se nos boletins climatológicos do IPMA.


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2021 às 13:00)

Já foi publicado o relatório de Janeiro do IPMA. *Mês frio* mas nada de extraordinário. *O Sul voltou a estar em situacão de seca*. Dezembro e Janeiro, dois dos meses mais chuvosos do ano, foram muito secos na região. A média para estes meses ronda os 180 mm. Em alguns locais nem 30 mm caíram. 

De salientar que no final do mês a estação com menos acumulado para o ano hidrológico era a estação de Tavira, com cerca de 200 mm, muito abaixo da média que ronda os 320 mm. Apesar de ter chovido bem em Outubro e Novembro, houve algumas diferenças grandes nos acumulados devido à lotaria das células. Há estacões próximas de Tavira com acumulados para o ano hidrológico a superar os 300 mm. Ainda assim, o que importa sublinhar é que o Sul continua com muita carência de chuva, tendo em conta a sucessão de anos secos que existe desde sensivelmente 2012. Esta carência é mais notória no sotavento, Baixo Alentejo e Vale do Sado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Fev 2021 às 10:04)

Ontem houve temperaturas máximas superiores a 20ºC ou próximas disso um pouco por todo o país, à exceção do Interior Norte e Centro. 





Estas foram as temperaturas superiores a 23ºC registadas no país: 
- Mora: 24,1ºC
- Aljezur: 23,8ºC
- São Teotónio: 23,3ºC
- Dunas de Mira: 23,1ºC

É curioso que, nalgumas destas estações, as temperaturas ontem atingidas foram mais altas do que as que são atingidas em muitos dias de verão, e com menos vento que nesses dias.


----------



## frederico (22 Fev 2021 às 14:02)

Dados de algumas estações do Sotavento algarvio para o corrente ano hidrológico, acumulados até dia 31 de Janeiro. 

Cacela: 325 mm
Junqueira: 349 mm
Tavira: 323 mm
Santo Estevão: 325 mm

Os acumulados estão dentro da média para as estacões em causa. Contudo, há pontos na região ainda abaixo dos 300 mm. Neste momento se a Primavera climatológica falhar o ano hidrológico será seco mas não será catastrófico como foi 2019. Mais uma vez, o Inverno falhou, Recordo que nos últimos 20 anos quase todos os Invernos foram secos ou muito secos.


----------



## frederico (23 Fev 2021 às 17:17)

É extraordinária a facilidade com que estas estações algarvias entre o mar e a serra atingem 20 graus em pleno pico do Inverno. Mesmo com temperaturas abaixo da média a estação de Cacela conseguiu 16.8 graus de média das máximas. Estamos perante valores magrebinos ou do extremo Sul da Andaluzia! Ainda há muito por conhecer nos micro-climas do Algarve...

https://www.drapalgarve.gov.pt/ema/images/dados/cac21.pdf


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Fev 2021 às 17:22)

Nos dois antepenúltimos dias de fevereiro (25 e 26, respetivamente), tivemos um evento que foi bastante generoso no sul. Infelizmente, a rede de estações do IPMA é pequena e não dá para ter uma verdadeira noção dos locais onde choveu mais ou choveu menos: 









Isto ocorreu pouco depois dum evento de precipitação bastante intenso no Litoral - a tempestade Karim. Essa _karimha _linda deixou acumulados diários localmente fortes, de até 75 mm nalguns pontos, e ocorreu entre os dias 20 e 22 de fevereiro.  
O dia 20 foi o dia mais intenso da frente fria, mas apenas descarregou bem no litoral:





No dia 21 a frente lá chegou ao interior, mas bastante dissipada, e só começou a ganhar mais intensidade perto ou mesmo depois da Raia (daí que os acumulados da Amareleja, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo ou Castro Marim sejam mais elevados que os de zonas mais a oeste):





No dia 23 o Alentejo Litoral ainda levou com alguns aguaceiros pós-frontais, bem como uma frente quente em dissipação, que no dia a seguir viria também a afetar algumas zonas da região de Lisboa:  









Toda esta precipitação fez com que a acumulação de água nos solos esteja agora em valores que fazem muito lembrar meados de março de 2018:  





E depois da tempestade, veio a bonança, com temperaturas a superarem os 23ºC nalgumas zonas do país!


----------



## N_Fig (28 Fev 2021 às 20:57)

Todas as capitais de distrito têm precipitação acima da média este mês, até Vila Real que tem um valor 71-00 irrealisticamente alto


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2021 às 01:18)

Durante o mês de fevereiro, fui recolhendo diariamente os dados das estações do IPMA. Caso nada tenha falhado, a precipitação acumulada em cada estação meteorológica está na seguinte tabela (carregar no botão "spoiler").

*EDIT - Valores por verificar.*



Spoiler


----------



## guimeixen (1 Mar 2021 às 08:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Durante o mês de fevereiro, fui recolhendo diariamente os dados das estações do IPMA. Caso nada tenha falhado, a precipitação acumulada em cada estação meteorológica está na seguinte tabela (carregar no botão "spoiler").



Eu fui somando os dados de Braga CIM e queria só fazer a correção que acumulou 413mm. Houve falhas nos dados diários, mas os horários estavam disponíveis e por isso deu para somar os dados que não apareceram nos diários.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2021 às 10:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Durante o mês de fevereiro, fui recolhendo diariamente os dados das estações do IPMA. Caso nada tenha falhado, a precipitação acumulada em cada estação meteorológica está na seguinte tabela (carregar no botão "spoiler").
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Claramente há aí uns valores que são claramente abaixo do valor real... Falo dos valores de Ponte de Sor, Bica da Cana, Oliveira de Frades, Mirandela, Castro Marim, Portimão (Aeródromo) e Lavradio, já para não falar das estações com 0 mm...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2021 às 10:26)

guimeixen disse:


> Eu fui somando os dados de Braga CIM e queria só fazer a correção que acumulou 413mm. Houve falhas nos dados diários, mas os horários estavam disponíveis e por isso deu para somar os dados que não apareceram nos diários.





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Claramente há aí uns valores que são claramente abaixo do valor real... Falo dos valores de Ponte de Sor, Bica da Cana, Oliveira de Frades, Mirandela, Castro Marim, Portimão (Aeródromo) e Lavradio, já para não falar das estações com 0 mm...



Isto também está em fase experimental, uma vez que é o 1º mês completo que consigo obter  Basicamente fiz um script que todos os dias à mesma hora vai buscar os dados horários das estações meteorológicas, de forma automática. Depois pego nos dados obtidos e meto numa BD. Pode-se ter dado o caso de em alguns desses dias algumas estações não terem os dados registados, e terem aparecido mais tarde.

Esperar pelo boletim mensal do IPMA para comparar os valores que disponibilizarem.

Em relação às estações com 0mm, basta ir ver à página do IPMA e verificar que essas estações não estão a registar precipitação.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Mar 2021 às 15:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isto também está em fase experimental, uma vez que é o 1º mês completo que consigo obter  Basicamente fiz um script que todos os dias à mesma hora vai buscar os dados horários das estações meteorológicas, de forma automática. Depois pego nos dados obtidos e meto numa BD. Pode-se ter dado o caso de em alguns desses dias algumas estações não terem os dados registados, e terem aparecido mais tarde.
> 
> Esperar pelo boletim mensal do IPMA para comparar os valores que disponibilizarem.
> 
> Em relação às estações com 0mm, basta ir ver à página do IPMA e verificar que essas estações não estão a registar precipitação.


Acho que o @"Charneca" Mundial queria dizer é que esses dados estão errados, não que a falha foi da tua parte, a culpa é do IPMA, claro. No caso de Beja temos a estação da base aérea para compensar a falha (que já não é deste mês...)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2021 às 15:32)

N_Fig disse:


> Acho que o @"Charneca" Mundial queria dizer é que esses dados estão errados, não que a falha foi da tua parte, a culpa é do IPMA, claro.



Certo 




N_Fig disse:


> No caso de Beja temos a estação da base aérea para compensar a falha (que já não é deste mês...)



Temos a estação mas não temos os dados  Pelo menos na página do IPMA. Talvez apareça no Ogimet.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Mar 2021 às 15:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Certo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Os dados estão no Ogimet, mas aquilo anda com um bug qualquer e os dados de precipitação que aparecem no resumo diário estão errados, é preciso ir ver as synops para saber os valores corretos...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mar 2021 às 15:53)

Já está disponível o boletim climatológico de fevereiro 2021 de Portugal Continental: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...uOIbSi/cli_20210201_20210228_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

 5º fevereiro mais quente desde 1931, com anomalia da temperatura média do ar +1,68ºC em relação à normal 71-00;
 158,7mm de precipitação média, correspondente a 159% do valor normal 71-00;
 Temperatura mínima de -2,6ºC em Vinhais, no dia 7;
 Temperatura máxima de 24,1ºC m Mora, no dia 14;
 Maior acumulado diário de 91,7mm no Cabril, no dia 9;
 Maior rajada de 100,4km/h no Cabo da Roca, no dia 20.

*Classe PDSI: 31 janeiro => 28 fevereiro*
Chuva extrema: 0.0% => 0.0%
Chuva severa: 0.0% => 0.4%
Chuva moderada: 0.5% => 10.4%
Chuva fraca: 25.6% => 59.6%
Normal: 61.9% => 29.5%
Seca fraca: 12.0% => 0.1%
Seca moderada/severa/extrema: 0.0% => 0.0%


----------



## frederico (5 Mar 2021 às 18:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já está disponível o boletim climatológico de fevereiro 2021 de Portugal Continental: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...uOIbSi/cli_20210201_20210228_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
> 
> 5º fevereiro mais quente desde 1931, com anomalia da temperatura média do ar +1,68ºC em relação à normal 71-00;
> 158,7mm de precipitação média, correspondente a 159% do valor normal 71-00;
> ...



@"Charneca" Mundial que dizes daquela seca fraca em Castro Marim... parece que o IPMA não teve em conta as horas em que a estação não emitiu dados no dia 5 de Fevereiro. dia esse que noutras estações por perto teve 20 a 40 mm.


----------



## frederico (5 Mar 2021 às 18:48)

Este ano isto até está melhor no Algarve e Alentejo que na Andaluzia. Se a Primavera falhar teremos um ano hidrológico seco o que é grave tendo em conta a sucessão de anos secos na última década, com reflexos na mortandade de árvores como pinheiros, sobreiros e azinheiras.

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec202106.pdf


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2021 às 18:54)

frederico disse:


> @"Charneca" Mundial que dizes daquela seca fraca em Castro Marim... parece que o IPMA não teve em conta as horas em que a estação não emitiu dados no dia 5 de Fevereiro. dia esse que noutras estações por perto teve 20 a 40 mm.


Exato... Ainda por cima a AEMET tem uma estação em Ayamonte que registou uns 55 mm mensais e, segundo o boletim mensal, o mês foi muito chuvoso por lá. Ayamonte e Castro Marim distam uns 2 km em linha reta, logo a diferença não deveria ser assim tão significativa. 

Já não é a primeira vez que o IPMA comete este tipo de erros. Lembro-me que, no dia 18 de dezembro de 2019, Monchique registou quase 100 mm devido à tempestade Elsa, acumulado parecido ao de várias estações amadoras na região da Serra do Caldeirão mas, por alguma razão, o acumulado foi retirado do portal do IPMA e a estação ficou a zeros nesse dia. Mais tarde utilizaram os dados errados de Monchique para o boletim mensal. 

Outro exemplo deste tipo de erros ocorreu em Porto Santo, em junho de 2020. Houve um dia em que caíram mais de 30 mm fruto de trovoadas mas o IPMA decidiu retirar esse acumulado e, no final do mês, utilizou novamente os dados errados de Porto Santo no boletim mensal. Curiosamente, nesse caso, voltou a colocá-los na página da monitorização diária, o que acaba por ser esquisito...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Mar 2021 às 06:31)

Se Ayamonte tem 55 mm acumulados em Fevereiro de certeza que o mês não foi extremamente chuvoso por lá... 
Se calar estão ambos errados não?
O IPMA E A AEMET!
A estação do CASTRO MARIM por vezes tem falhas de dados.... 
Mas o valor mensal de castro Marim também deve ter rondado os 50 mm mensais!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2021 às 12:29)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se Ayamonte tem 55 mm acumulados em Fevereiro de certeza que o mês não foi extremamente chuvoso por lá...
> Se calar estão ambos errados não?
> O IPMA E A AEMET!
> A estação do CASTRO MARIM por vezes tem falhas de dados....
> Mas o valor mensal de castro Marim também deve ter rondado os 50 mm mensais!


Segundo o que eu entendi, foi um mês muito chuvoso porque a média de Ayamonte ronda os 40 mm mensais em fevereiro segundo o próprio site e, portanto, 55 mm equivale a 138% do normal, logo a classificação está correta.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Mar 2021 às 14:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se Ayamonte tem 55 mm acumulados em Fevereiro de certeza que o mês não foi extremamente chuvoso por lá...
> Se calar estão ambos errados não?
> O IPMA E A AEMET!
> A estação do CASTRO MARIM por vezes tem falhas de dados....
> Mas o valor mensal de castro Marim também deve ter rondado os 50 mm mensais!


Mas o IPMA e a AEMET nem estão a usar as mesmas normais, a AEMET já usa 81-00, o valor deve ser mais baixo


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Segundo o que eu entendi, foi um mês muito chuvoso porque a média de Ayamonte ronda os 40 mm mensais em fevereiro segundo o próprio site e, portanto, 55 mm equivale a 138% do normal, logo a classificação está correta.


Quais são os critérios da AEMET? É que o IPMA classifica os meses por percentil, não por percentagem


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2021 às 14:56)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas o IPMA e a AEMET nem estão a usar as mesmas normais, a AEMET já usa 81-00, o valor deve ser mais baixo
> 
> *Quais são os critérios da AEMET? *É que o IPMA classifica os meses por percentil, não por percentagem


"EH = Extremadamente húmedo: Las precipitaciones sobrepasan el valor máximo registrado en el periodo de 
referencia 1981-2010. 
MH = Muy húmedo: f < 20 %. Las precipitaciones se encuentran en el intervalo correspondiente al 20 % de los 
años más húmedos. 
H = Húmedo: 20 % ≤ f < 40 %.
N = Normal: 40 % ≤ f < 60 %. Las precipitaciones registradas se sitúan alrededor de la mediana. 
S = Seco: 60 % ≤ f < 80 % 
MS = Muy seco: f ≥ 80 %. 
ES = Extremadamente seco: Las precipitaciones no alcanzan el valor mínimo registrado en el periodo de
referencia 1981-2010."


----------



## N_Fig (6 Mar 2021 às 15:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> "EH = Extremadamente húmedo: Las precipitaciones sobrepasan el valor máximo registrado en el periodo de
> referencia 1981-2010.
> MH = Muy húmedo: f < 20 %. Las precipitaciones se encuentran en el intervalo correspondiente al 20 % de los
> años más húmedos.
> ...


São iguais aos do IPMA, então


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mar 2021 às 17:09)

frederico disse:


> Este ano isto até está melhor no Algarve e Alentejo que na Andaluzia. Se a Primavera falhar teremos um ano hidrológico seco o que é grave tendo em conta a sucessão de anos secos na última década, com reflexos na mortandade de árvores como pinheiros, sobreiros e azinheiras.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec202106.pdf


Parece-me evidente, o declínio da precipitação no inverno, no sul do país, em particular no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, isto é consequência das alterações climáticas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2021 às 18:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece-me evidente, o declínio da precipitação no inverno, no sul do país, em particular no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, isto é consequência das alterações climáticas.



Mas, os cenários apontam para o oposto, diminuição na Primavera e Outono e aumento no Inverno. 

"No que se refere à precipitação, a incerteza do clima futuro é substancialmente maior. No entanto, quase todos os modelos analisados prevêem *redução da precipitação em Portugal Continental durante a Primavera, Verão e Outono*; Um dos modelos de clima prevê reduções da quantidade de precipitação no Continente que podem atingir valores correspondentes a 20% a 40% da precipitação anual (devido a uma redução da duração da estação chuvosa), com as maiores perdas a ocorrerem nas regiões do Sul; *O modelo regional, com maior desagregação regional, aponta para um aumento na precipitação durante o Inverno, devido a aumentos no número de dias de precipitação forte (acima de 10mm/dia);*

https://www.apambiente.pt/index.php?ref=16&subref=81&sub2ref=118&sub3ref=393


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2021 às 18:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece-me evidente, o declínio da precipitação no inverno, no sul do país, em particular no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, isto é consequência das alterações climáticas.



É curioso mas parece que no Mediterrâneo Oriental não há esta quebra tão acentuada, está aqui material para estudos científicos. O problema parece estar situado no triângulo com os vértices nos Açcores, Canárias e Finisterra, sendo que aqui no Inverno tem havido uma tendência para se estabelecer uma dorsal anticiclónica que bloqueia as depressões particularmente a Sul de Montejunto-Estrela. Seria interessante que se estudasse a fundo esta mudança de padrão atmosférico responsável pela quebra nas precipitações na Península Ibérica, no Magrebe e até no Sul de França.


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2021 às 18:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas, os cenários apontam para o oposto, diminuição na Primavera e Outono e aumento no Inverno.
> 
> "No que se refere à precipitação, a incerteza do clima futuro é substancialmente maior. No entanto, quase todos os modelos analisados prevêem *redução da precipitação em Portugal Continental durante a Primavera, Verão e Outono*; Um dos modelos de clima prevê reduções da quantidade de precipitação no Continente que podem atingir valores correspondentes a 20% a 40% da precipitação anual (devido a uma redução da duração da estação chuvosa), com as maiores perdas a ocorrerem nas regiões do Sul; *O modelo regional, com maior desagregação regional, aponta para um aumento na precipitação durante o Inverno, devido a aumentos no número de dias de precipitação forte (acima de 10mm/dia);*
> 
> https://www.apambiente.pt/index.php?ref=16&subref=81&sub2ref=118&sub3ref=393



Ainda não percebi como ficaria o clima no Algarve se a Corrente do Golfo enfraquecesse. 

O Algarve em tempos históricos já foi muito mais chuvoso pois as ribeiras eram navegáveis e tinham caudal todo o ano, mas também já foi mais seco e com um regime de precipitação mais próximo do Levante espanhol. As linhas de águas que os autarcas têm destruído são provavelmente uma herança da última mini Idade do Gelo em que o Algarve terá sido mais chuvoso, sensivelmente entre o Renascimento e as Invasões francesas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2021 às 20:35)

A ideia que tenho é que cada década tem tido uma tendência distinta na precipitação... Acho que isso também já foi discutido há algum tempo, sobretudo ao nível da convecção mas também do padrão atmosférico. 
O que é certo é que existe um claro padrão de décadas secas e décadas chuvosas no Algarve, desde há muito tempo. Por exemplo, a década de 1970 no Algarve foi bastante seca, já as décadas de 1980 e 1990 foram bastante chuvosas. O que acho que é o grande problema é que a temperatura está a aumentar bem a cada década e isso é visível nos gráficos. Enquanto que as décadas secas ocorriam em anos frios, agora a secura ocorre em anos extraordinariamente quentes, o que leva a uma maior evapotranspiração e, consecutivamente, a uma pior situação de seca. 

A situação dos anos anteriores ao nível da precipitação no Algarve pode, no entanto, mudar nesta década que agora começou. 2020 foi um ano normal ao nível da precipitação no Sul, diria até que foi a primeira vez que isto aconteceu em 9 anos. Quem sabe se este ano não será mais chuvoso ainda?


----------



## N_Fig (6 Mar 2021 às 20:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas, os cenários apontam para o oposto, diminuição na Primavera e Outono e aumento no Inverno.
> 
> "No que se refere à precipitação, a incerteza do clima futuro é substancialmente maior. No entanto, quase todos os modelos analisados prevêem *redução da precipitação em Portugal Continental durante a Primavera, Verão e Outono*; Um dos modelos de clima prevê reduções da quantidade de precipitação no Continente que podem atingir valores correspondentes a 20% a 40% da precipitação anual (devido a uma redução da duração da estação chuvosa), com as maiores perdas a ocorrerem nas regiões do Sul; *O modelo regional, com maior desagregação regional, aponta para um aumento na precipitação durante o Inverno, devido a aumentos no número de dias de precipitação forte (acima de 10mm/dia);*
> 
> https://www.apambiente.pt/index.php?ref=16&subref=81&sub2ref=118&sub3ref=393


Sim, também já vi esses cenários, mas isso são previsões, e a realidade não tem concordado lá muito, mesmo a nível nacional parte significativa da precipitação tem sido transferida para o outono


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2021 às 14:15)

Máximas de ontem, dia 16, já bem primaveris ultrapassando os 25ºC em alguns locais, especialmente do Litoral Centro e Sul.

Destaque para Aljezur com *26,6ºC*.

Outros valores:

Rio Maior: *25,8ºC*
Sintra, Colares: *25,6ºC*
Alcobaça: *25,5ºC*
Cabo Raso: *25,4ºC*
Tomar, Valdonas: *25,3ºC*
Praia da Rainha: *25,2ºC*
Zambujeira: *25ºC*







Dia de fazer inveja a muitos do verão em grande parte destas estações. 

Para além destas temperaturas, o vento de Leste tem sido constante e por isso, é esta a diferença da percentagem de água no solo nos últimos 7 dias:


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2021 às 15:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Para além destas temperaturas, o vento de Leste tem sido constante e por isso, é esta a diferença da percentagem de água no solo nos últimos 7 dias



E a Humidade Relativa diurna a atingir valores notavelmente baixos: inferior a *30%* em cerca de metade das estações.





Não compensada com os valores atingidos no período nocturno em algumas zonas, em especial no distrito de Castelo Branco.
A estação de Portalegre é, neste aspecto, habitual para este tipo de situação devido em parte às mínimas elevadas:





*Amplitudes térmicas superiores a 20ºC* devido a mínimas inferiores a 5ºC em oito estações da RLC e mais três da RSul conjugadas com as máximas mais elevadas, sendo o maior valor observado no aeródromo de Valdonas em Tomar, com *22,5ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2021 às 05:30)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se Ayamonte tem 55 mm acumulados em Fevereiro de certeza que o mês não foi extremamente chuvoso por lá...
> Se calar estão ambos errados não?
> O IPMA E A AEMET!
> A estação do CASTRO MARIM por vezes tem falhas de dados....
> Mas o valor mensal de castro Marim também deve ter rondado os 50 mm mensais!


Junqueira, a escassos quilómetros de Castro Marim, acumulou 81mm em Fevereiro. Deste 1 de Outubro segue com 425mm. 

Assim torna-se ainda mais difícil acreditar que a 28 de Fevereiro aquela região estava em seca.


----------



## frederico (20 Mar 2021 às 10:46)

Dados para a estação de Cacela da Direcção Regional de Agricultura, para o mês de Fevereiro.

Mês com precipitação ligeiramente acima da média e temperaturas acima da média (cerca de 1 grau). O ano hidrológico a 28 de Fevereiro estava aproximadamente dentro da média em termos de acumulado até dia 28 de Fevereiro e faltavam 130 mm para atingir a média. 


Precipitação acumulada: 95 mm
Precipitação do ano hidrológico até dia 28 de Fevereiro: 420 mm (média anual para 12 meses: ~ 550 mm)
Número de dias com mais de 0,1 mm: 15
Temperatura máxima média: 18.6
T. mínima média: 9.2
Máxima mais alta: 23.2, dia 14
Mínima mais baixa: 3.5, dia 22
Máxima mais baixa: 14.6, dia 26
Mínima mais alta: 14.2, dia 20

Seguramente um dos locais mais quentes de Portugal, com temperaturas invernais mais frequentes no extremo Sul andaluz ou no Magrebe.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 16:19)

Último dia de Março a registar em cada Região pelo menos uma estação com máxima diária superior a *30ºC*:






*Dunas de Mira*, com *31,1ºC*, excedeu a máxima diária para Março no período das Normais 1971-2000 e que era *28,6ºC* no dia 25, ano 1997.

*Porto S.Gens*, com *30,7ºC* regista no entanto o maior excesso, mas a máxima mais elevada deste dia para todas as estações do continente foram os *31,2ºC* de *Massarelos*.
Bate a máxima das referidas Normais em *3,1ºC*. A máxima de então, registada no dia 22, também do ano 1997, era de *27,6ºC*.

*Porto Serra do Pilar* também excedeu a máxima de Março das Normais 1971-2000, com *29,9ºC* bate largamente os *28,0ºC* do dia 23 no ano 1997.

*Pinhão Santa Bárbara*, com *30,5ºC* igualmente excedeu a máxima deste mês registada nas Normais: *28,6ºC*.

*Monção Valinha*, os *29,7ºC* excedem os *28,7ºC* de Março 71-2000.

E numerosas outras estações excederam as máximas de Março daquelas Normais.
Falta investigar quais poderão ser máximas absolutas desde que há registos.
Irei pondo aqui os valores encontrados nas Normais desde que têm sido publicadas (possuo exemplares de todas).


----------



## N_Fig (1 Abr 2021 às 16:33)

StormRic disse:


> Último dia de Março a registar em cada Região pelo menos uma estação com máxima diária superior a *30ºC*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A estação de Massarelos não é uma RUEMA? Acho que não é uma comparação muito justa com o resto das estações. Estivemos de qualquer modo muito perto de bater o recorde nacional para março, que é de 31,6 ºC na Amareleja exatamente 16 anos antes


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2021 às 15:21)

N_Fig disse:


> A estação de Massarelos não é uma RUEMA? Acho que não é uma comparação muito justa com o resto das estações. Estivemos de qualquer modo muito perto de bater o recorde nacional para março, que é de 31,6 ºC na Amareleja exatamente 16 anos antes



Sobre Massarelos apenas referi que teve a máxima mais alta deste dia, entre as estações cujos registos são publicados diariamente pelo IPMA. Não é uma estação com o historial das outras efectivamente e não pode ser usada para comparação com as séries longas de observações ou mesmo das Normais, mas é validada pelo IPMA.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Abr 2021 às 19:25)

StormRic disse:


> Último dia de Março a registar em cada Região pelo menos uma estação com máxima diária superior a *30ºC*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Provavelmente a de Pedras Rubras também atingiu novo máximo visto que todas as outras do Porto o conseguiram, mas não reportou os dados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2021 às 20:08)

*Mês de março | Quente e muito seco em Portugal*

A temperatura média no globo em março de 2021 foi 0.2 °C superior à média de 1991-2020. Foi o 8 º valor mais alto para o mês de março; os sete marços mais quentes ocorreram já depois de 2010.
Na Europa a o valor médio da temperatura média do ar foi próximo do valor médio.

Em *Portugal continental *o mês de março, classificou-se como *quente e muito seco* (Fig. 1).

O valor médio de temperatura média do ar, 12.57 °C, foi 0.66 °C superior ao valor normal 1971-2000.
O valor médio de temperatura máxima do ar foi +1.65 °C superior à normal, sendo o 5º maior valor desde 2000; o valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar foi -0.34 °C inferior ao valor normal.

De destacar ao longo do mês valores de temperatura máxima superiores à normal mensal entre 14 e 18 e a partir de dia 22, sendo de realçar os dias 28 e 31 com desvios > +6 °C. 
No dia 31 foram ultrapassados os maiores valores de temperatura máxima em algumas estações meteorológicas, sendo de destacar Elvas (30.1 °C) e Aveiro (29.8 °C), estações com séries longas, desde 1941 e 1981, respetivamente.

O valor médio da quantidade de *precipitação *em março, 15.3 mm, foi muito inferior ao valor normal 1971-2000 e corresponde a apenas 25 %.

De acordo com o índice PDSI no final de março algumas regiões do território voltaram a estar na* classe de seca* fraca (vale do Douro, vale do Tejo, Alentejo e Algarve).
A distribuição percentual por classes do índice PDSI no território é a seguinte: 0.6 % chuva fraca, 81.3 % normal e 18.1 % seca fraca.

Este documento trata-se de um resumo climatológico, para conhecer o boletim climatológico deste mês com a informação completa, aguarde até à sua publicação e colocação no link: https://bit.ly/3p0J104



Resumo Climatológico de março de 2021


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2021 às 20:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Mês de março | Quente e muito seco em Portugal*
> 
> A temperatura média no globo em março de 2021 foi 0.2 °C superior à média de 1991-2020. Foi o 8 º valor mais alto para o mês de março; os sete marços mais quentes ocorreram já depois de 2010.
> Na Europa a o valor médio da temperatura média do ar foi próximo do valor médio.
> ...


Nada que não se tivesse já á espera e com a seca a surgir em alguns locais, incluindo aqui na minha zona.

Uma coisa que não entendo são os 30,1ºC de Elvas que supostamente são recorde. O anterior valor mais alto de temperatura máxima  registado em Março era de 29ºC registados em 1992 segundo o que está na tabela, mas na ficha climatológica da estação estão 30,8ºC registados em 1995.
Até pensava que a estação já tinha registado um valor mais alto depois de 2000, mas pelos vistos não.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Abr 2021 às 22:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Nada que não se tivesse já á espera e com a seca a surgir em alguns locais, incluindo aqui na minha zona.
> 
> Uma coisa que não entendo são os 30,1ºC de Elvas que supostamente são recorde. O anterior valor mais alto de temperatura máxima  registado em Março era de 29ºC registados em 1992 segundo o que está na tabela, mas na ficha climatológica da estação estão 30,8ºC registados em 1995.
> Até pensava que a estação já tinha registado um valor mais alto depois de 2000, mas pelos vistos não.


Também não entendo, até fui verificar se as estação atual estaria num lugar diferente mas não


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2021 às 23:04)

N_Fig disse:


> Também não entendo, até fui verificar se as estação atual estaria num lugar diferente mas não


Penso que o valor que está na ficha climatológica está errado.
Andei a verificar as fichas de outras estações aqui do Alentejo e os maior valores de máxima para o mês de Março na estação de Évora, Benavila (Avis), Mora, Amareleja e até mesmo de Beja correspondem a 1992. Alvega também tem o maior registo nesse ano. De referir também que, tal como está na tabela apresentada pelo IPMA, os  registos de todas estas estações foram obtidos nos dias 21 e 22.
Portalegre é a estação que está mais perto, mas a máxima desse mês para a estação foi registada no ano de 1997.

Também começa a ser cada vez mais necessário basearem-se nas normais mais recentes.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Abr 2021 às 23:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso que o valor que está na ficha climatológica está errado.
> Andei a verificar as fichas de outras estações aqui do Alentejo e os maior valores de máxima para o mês de Março na estação de Évora, Benavila (Avis), Mora, Amareleja e até mesmo de Beja correspondem a 1992. Alvega também tem o maior registo nesse ano. De referir também que, tal como está na tabela apresentada pelo IPMA, os  registos de todas estas estações foram obtidos nos dias 21 e 22.
> Portalegre é a estação que está mais perto, mas a máxima desse mês para a estação foi registada no ano de 1997.
> 
> Também começa a ser cada vez mais necessário basearem-se nas normais mais recentes.


Penso que sim, em Portalegre a máxima nesse dia de 1995 foi de apenas 11,5 ºC...
https://www.tutiempo.net/clima/03-1995/ws-85710.html


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2021 às 23:18)

N_Fig disse:


> Penso que sim, em Portalegre a máxima nesse dia de 1995 foi de apenas 11,5 ºC...
> https://www.tutiempo.net/clima/03-1995/ws-85710.html


Pronto, está mesmo errado e foi realmente batido recorde.
Apesar de haver grandes assimetrias entre Portalegre e Elvas, é completamente impossível haver uma discrepância tão grande de valores.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Abr 2021 às 19:43)

*Convecção com invulgar refletividade - Coimbra*

Durante a tarde do dia 24 Abril 2021 Portugal continental encontrava-se sob a ação da tempestade Lola. Na sua circulação a depressão transportava sobre o território uma massa de ar instável (CAPE entre 600 e 1000 J/kg), com valores de água precipitável relativamente expressivos (26 mm). O nível da isotérmica de zero situava-se a cerca de 2700 m de altitude, verificando-se também a disponibilidade de wind shear vertical na camada 0-6 km.

Este ambiente era favorável a: 1) transporte rápido da água para níveis muito elevados, produzindo o seu brusco arrefecimento e consequente formação e deposição de granizo em núcleos convectivos (assim designados os volumes situados no interior das torres convectivas em que ocorre a deposição de hidrometeoros densos e relativamente pesados como é o caso do granizo; este pode, ou não, cair no solo, em função da estrutura vertical da troposfera); 2) crescimento prolongado das pedras de granizo, devido à separação entre as correntes convectivas ascendentes e descendentes, mantida pelo referido wind shear.

O radar de Arouca/Pico do Gralheiro (A/PG) permitiu efetuar a monitorização detalhada de um aglomerado convectivo que evoluiu de Sul para Norte, a Este da cidade de Coimbra, após as 16 UTC (17 h, hora local) do dia 24 abril. Pelas suas caraterísticas, incluindo valores de refletividade especialmente elevados, esta perturbação justificou a emissão de um aviso de precipitação para os distritos de Aveiro e Viseu por parte do IPMA, tendo-se verificado que a atividade convectiva associada veio a desenvolver-se sobre uma área pouco habitada, embora relativamente extensa, situada na zona de fronteira entre os dois distritos. Como por vezes se verifica em sede de Nowcasting (previsão de muito curto prazo) envolvendo atividade convectiva relativamente isolada, é possível que fenómenos afetem áreas da qual não cheguem relatos.

Conforme revelado pelo radar de A/PG, este aglomerado convectivo era caraterizado pela presença de valores de refletividade (Z) com elevada magnitude (por vezes superior a 60 dBZ) e a grande altitude (entre 3000 m e 4000 m), sinónimo da presença de movimentos verticais ascendentes extremamente vigorosos. Seguindo as observações disponíveis em corte vertical foi possível identificar elevados valores de refletividade (≈59 dBZ) a cerca de 3000 m de altitude pelas 16:10 UTC (Fig 1, painel da direita, em cima). Nessa região do núcleo convectivo os hidrometeoros foram classificados como granizo (Fig 1, painel da direita, em baixo), classificação que constitui uma das mais-valias da tecnologia de polarização dupla incorporada no sistema de radar de A/PG. No entanto, àquela hora, o algoritmo classificativo indicava também que sob o mesmo núcleo de convecção, a cerca de 1000 m de altitude, a precipitação ocorria sob a forma de chuva e a grandeza refletividade diferencial (ZDR), um dos momentos polarimétricos processados, revelava que se tratava de gotas de grande dimensão (ZDR com valores entre 2 e 4 dB, grandeza não mostrada no painel, mas assinalada na área com retângulo, Fig 1, painel da direita, em baixo). A esta hora era ainda visível a extensa bigorna projetada para Norte, representativa da presença de vento forte em níveis elevados (Fig 1, painel da direita, em cima).

Pelas 16:30 UTC, numa fase mais madura do aglomerado convectivo, foram identificados valores de refletividade de ainda maior magnitude (≈64 dBZ) a 3000 m de altitude (Fig 2, painel da direita, em cima), novamente classificados como granizo no núcleo da convecção (Fig 2, painel da direita, em baixo). Em torno de 5000 m de altitude, o granizo corresponderia a pedras de grande dimensão, por indicação da refletividade diferencial (com valores de -2 dB, grandeza não mostrada no painel, mas assinalada com retângulo, Fig 2, painel da direita, em baixo). A presença de granizo de grande dimensão a esta altitude é invulgar e reflete a extensão vertical e intensidade das correntes ascendentes presentes.

Ainda que se encontre em fase exploratória, esta tecnologia de polarização dupla que presentemente equipa já 3 dos radares da rede nacional, permite discriminar diversos tipos de hidrometeoros e, por vezes, detalhar outras caraterísticas, como a sua dimensão média, embora se trate de observações efetuadas a altitudes elevadas.
*
Legendas das figuras associadas*:
Fig 1 – Imagem de PPI de refletividade (em dBZ), baixa elevação, com indicação do segmento de corte orientado “AB” efetuado (painel da esquerda). Corte vertical “AB” efetuado sobre o campo da refletividade (painel da direita, em cima), com indicação de refletividade com elevada magnitude (59 dBZ) e assinatura de bigorna. Corte vertical “AB” efetuado sobre o campo da classificação do tipo de hidrometeoros e indicação da presença de gotas de grande dimensão (painel da direita, em baixo). Radar de Arouca/PG, 16:10 UTC, 24 Abril 2021.

Fig 2 - Imagem de PPI de refletividade (em dBZ), baixa elevação, com indicação do segmento de corte orientado “AB” efetuado (painel da esquerda). Corte vertical “AB” efetuado sobre o campo da refletividade (painel da direita, em cima), com indicação de refletividade com elevada magnitude (64 dBZ). Corte vertical “AB” efetuado sobre o campo da classificação do tipo de hidrometeoros e indicação da presença de granizo de grande dimensão (painel da direita, em baixo). Radar de Arouca/PG, 16:30 UTC, 24 Abril 2021.











Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Thomar (7 Mai 2021 às 19:36)

Já saiu o boletim climatológico referente ao mês de Abril pelo IPMA:

_*RESUMO MENSAL *
O mês de abril de 2021, em Portugal continental, classificou-se como muito quente em relação à temperatura do ar e normal em relação à precipitação (Fig. 1). O valor médio de temperatura média do ar, 15.01 °C, foi +1.85 °C superior ao valor normal 1971-2000. Valores de temperatura média do ar superiores aos agora registados ocorreram em 15 % dos anos desde 1931. 

O valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar, 9.76 °C, foi o 10º mais alto desde 1931 (mais alto em 1945: 11.18 °C), com uma anomalia de +1.63 °C. O valor médio de temperatura máxima do ar, 20.25 °C, também foi superior ao valor normal, +2.07 °C e foi o 5º mais alto desde 2000 (mais alto em 2017: 23.27 °C). 

Durante o mês verificaram-se valores médios diários de temperatura do ar (mínima, média e máxima) quase sempre superiores ao valor médio mensal, sendo de realçar os seguintes períodos:  temperatura máxima: 3 a 9, 14 e 20, 22 a 27;  temperatura mínima: 9 a 11, 13 a 16 e 19 a 28. 

O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em abril, 82.5 mm, foi muito próximo do valor normal 1971- 2000 correspondente a 105 %, verificando-se contrastes importantes na distribuição espacial. Em geral, nas regiões do Norte e Centro os valores de precipitação foram superiores ao normal e no Sul foram inferiores; em particular, no Algarve a percentagem de precipitação foi inferior a 50% do valor médio. De destacar ainda durante o mês a ocorrência de aguaceiros, por vezes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada por todo o território, sendo localmente fortes nos períodos 8-10, 13-16 e 23-28, este último período foi devido à depressão LOLA. D

e acordo com o índice PDSI no final de abril verificou-se um aumento da área e da intensidade da seca meteorológica na região Sul, sendo de realçar a região do Algarve em seca moderada. A distribuição percentual por classes do índice PDSI no território é a seguinte: 5.8 % chuva fraca, 74.7 % normal, 11.9 % seca fraca e 7.6% seca moderada._


----------



## frederico (15 Mai 2021 às 14:18)

As contas fazem-se no final mas no Sotavento algarvio estamos perante a Primavera mais seca desde 2005.

Aquela depressao que no Inicio de Dezembro esteve prevista para o Sul e desviou para Marrocos onde deixou mais de 100 mm teria feito toda a diferenca no ano hidrologico, barragens e aquiferos.

Realco que o Valor de acumulado total para VRSA nao e real pois a estacao nao registou dados em Dias muito chuvosos. Lamento que o IPMA nao alerte para Este facto, e um erro grave. Devem estar 70 a 100 mm em falta. Cacela, a 12 Kms, tem 439 mm acumulados ate Marco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2021 às 16:26)

frederico disse:


> Realco que o Valor de acumulado total para VRSA nao e real


Sim, e os valores de Castro Marim também não estão corretos porque a estação não registou dados na hora de maior precipitação no dia 5 de fevereiro, altura em que o acumulado foi superior a 30 mm vendo por estações à volta. Também em janeiro a estação acumulou muito menos do que estações à volta, exatamente por causa desse problema...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2021 às 12:47)

frederico disse:


> As contas fazem-se no final mas no Sotavento algarvio estamos perante a Primavera mais seca desde 2005.
> 
> Aquela depressao que no Inicio de Dezembro esteve prevista para o Sul e desviou para Marrocos onde deixou mais de 100 mm teria feito toda a diferenca no ano hidrologico, barragens e aquiferos.
> 
> Realco que o Valor de acumulado total para VRSA nao e real pois a estacao nao registou dados em Dias muito chuvosos. Lamento que o IPMA nao alerte para Este facto, e um erro grave. Devem estar 70 a 100 mm em falta. Cacela, a 12 Kms, tem 439 mm acumulados ate Marco.


O ano é seco em praticamente todas as estações do Algarve! Só Novembro fez a diferença e mais a sotavento. Fevereiro foi muito variável. Ainda assim foi o melhor ano desde 2017 e ainda assim abaixo da média o que diz bem da crise que atravessamos.
Domingo 16 de Maio fui dar uma volta ao interior do Caldeirão e está tudo praticamente seco. O Vascão é um fio de água ! Isto a 16 de Maio. Ainda agora começou a fazer calor...


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2021 às 15:13)

Maio com uma marcada dicotomia Noroeste/Sueste quanto à precipitação no continente:









































~

Nos oito primeiros dias de Maio não houve acumulados significativos (valores de 0,1 a 0,5 mm em algumas estações, dispersas pelo Norte e Centro, em especial litoral).


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2021 às 12:37)

*Queda de granizo e saraiva na Beira Alta e Trás-os-Montes*

Em Portugal continental é possível observar-se a queda de granizo envolvendo pedras de razoável dimensão (designado por “saraiva”, se apresentarem diâmetro superior a 0,5 cm) em dias com temperatura do ar elevada, fenómeno que é pouco intuitivo mas de explicação científica relativamente simples. Foi o que se verificou na passada 2ªf, dia 31 de maio, durante a tarde e início da noite em alguns locais das regiões da Beira Alta e, especialmente, de Trás-os-Montes. Efetivamente, naquelas regiões e durante aquele período, foi observada abundante precipitação sob a forma de granizo e saraiva, sendo por vezes identificadas pedras com diâmetro claramente superior a 3 cm.

Ao longo do dia um núcleo depressionário centrado sobre a península Ibérica deslocava-se para norte. Sobre o Atlântico, a oeste da costa portuguesa, uma depressão do tipo cut-off, também designada por “gota fria” (depressão com expressão essencialmente em níveis altos e caraterizada pela circulação de ar mais frio em torno do núcleo do que o ar das suas vizinhanças) intensificava-se. Durante a tarde o aquecimento radiativo era intenso e a temperatura máxima do ar aproximou-se e, em muitos casos, excedeu, o valor de 30°C, em particular nas Beiras e Trás-os-Montes, sendo os valores de humidade relativa do ar geralmente baixos (inferior a 30% em alguns locais). No entanto, a coexistência de ar frio em altitude, transportado na circulação da referida cut-off, e de ar quente nos níveis inferiores da troposfera, potenciado pelo referido aquecimento radiativo, favoreceu condições de grande instabilidade atmosférica. Esta, segundo o modelo do ECMWF (Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo) traduzia-se, em alguns locais, por valores de CAPE superior a 1500 J/kg no período 15-18 UTC (16-19, hora local).

Os valores de água precipitável eram moderados, da ordem de 20-25 mm e o nível da isotérmica de zero era bastante elevado, situando-se a cerca de 3700 m de altitude. Na camada 0-6 km os valores de wind shear vertical (variação da magnitude e rumo do vento horizontal ao longo da camada vertical) não eram extremos mas asseguravam, apesar de tudo, alguma inclinação das células convectivas e projeção das respetivas bigornas no sentido do quadrante norte, conforme confirmado com observação radar (Fig 1). Por outro lado, quer as indicações do ECMWF, quer as observações com radar, confirmavam a presença, durante a tarde, de um fluxo de oes-sudoeste abaixo dos 1500 m de altitude, proveniente do Atlântico, que se intensificava e rodava para sul acima deste nível. Este escoamento de ar húmido aos níveis baixos alimentava as células convectivas que, com a instabilidade disponível até níveis bastante elevados, da ordem de 14000 m de altitude, se iam formando. A proximidade, a noroeste, de uma corrente de jato em níveis muito elevados favorecia divergência em altitude contribuindo, também, para manter a continuidade do processo convectivo até esses níveis.

Este quadro de grande instabilidade atmosférica, com particular magnitude em camadas extensas acima do nível da isotérmica de zero, garantiu movimentos ascendentes fortes a esses níveis, potenciadores do brusco arrefecimento da água transportada, mediante a contínua disponibilidade de humidade em níveis baixos. Por si só, este contexto é suficiente para explicar a formação de granizo, em sentido lato. No entanto, a formação de pedras de gelo com grande dimensão (saraiva) e a sua relativa abundância ficaram a dever-se a um fator suplementar: um perfil vertical de vento eficaz. De facto, para que as pedras de granizo formadas entrem em ciclos de crescimento prolongado em níveis muito elevados da troposfera é necessário, por um lado, que o wind shear seja suficientemente forte para manter as correntes ascendentes e descendentes relativamente separadas (de modo a assegurar que o processo convectivo seja duradouro) mas, por outro, que não seja excessivamente forte a ponto de as referidas correntes perderem o contacto, caso em que o granizo precipitaria pouco após a sua formação, não tendo tempo suficiente para crescer.

O radar de Arouca/Pico do Gralheiro (A/PG) permitiu efetuar a monitorização detalhada de múltiplas células convectivas geradoras de granizo e saraiva, de que se apresenta um exemplo ocorrido próximo de Vila Real (Fig 1). Na imagem de corte vertical das 17:00 UTC (18:00, hora local) o radar permitiu identificar valores de refletividade (Z) acima de 58 dBZ a grande altitude (cerca de 5000 m), sendo inclusive observável refletividade que se destaca a 15000 m de altitude, claramente acima do nível geral dos topos observados. Estes factos demonstram a presença de correntes ascendentes muito vigorosas. É também visível (Fig 2) que na região do núcleo convectivo, em imagem de corte vertical, os hidrometeoros foram classificados como granizo e graupel (esta última classe correspondente, na presente classificação de hidrometeoros, a graupel propriamente dito mas também a granizo de pequeno diâmetro). Estas observações refletem a presença de pedras de granizo de grande dimensão em níveis elevados. Não obstante a temperatura do ar ser elevada, junto ao solo, pouco antes de a queda de granizo e saraiva serem observadas, o transporte rápido de ar frio, descendente, que acompanha a precipitação deste tipo de hidrometeoro, permitiu que uma fração razoável das pedras tenha alcançado a superfície sem ter derretido e ainda com dimensão apreciável, conforme a realidade observada no solo e que foi documentada em muitos locais da região durante a tarde do dia 31 de Maio.






Imagem de PPI de refletividade (em dBZ), baixa elevação, com indicação do segmento de corte orientado “AB” efetuado (esquerda). Corte vertical “AB” sobre o campo da refletividade (direita), assinalada refletividade com elevada magnitude (> 58 dBZ) a círculo e assinatura de bigorna. Sobre a região indicada com maior refletividade destacam-se topos de refletividade acerca de 15000 m de altitude. Radar de Arouca/PG, 17:00 UTC, 31 Maio 2021.







Imagem de PPI de refletividade (em dBZ), baixa elevação, com indicação do segmento de corte orientado “AB” efetuado (esquerda). Corte vertical “AB” sobre o campo da classificação do tipo de hidrometeoros (direita) e indicação da presença de granizo (a vermelho) e de graupel (incluindo granizo de menor dimensão, a cor salmão). Radar de Arouca/PG, 17:00 UTC, 31 Maio 2021.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici.../noticias/textos/Queda_de_granizo_31maio.html


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2021 às 12:11)

Já saiu o boletim referente ao mês de maio:

Resumo:
*O mês de maio de 2021, em Portugal continental, classificou-se como quente e muito seco. *
O valor médio de temperatura média do ar, 16.20 °C, foi +0.47 °C em relação ao valor normal 1971-2000. O valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar, 9.75 °C, foi o 3 º mais baixo desde 1931 (mais baixo em 2013: 8.84 °C), com uma anomalia de -0.74 °C. O valor médio de temperatura máxima do ar, 22.64 °C, foi superior ao valor normal, +1.68 °C; valores de temperatura média do ar superiores aos agora registados ocorreram em 30 % dos anos desde 1931.
Durante o mês verificou-se alguma variabilidade dos valores médios diários de temperatura do ar em particular da temperatura média e máxima, sendo de realçar o período de 25 a 31 de maio com valores médios no continente ≥ 25 °C. Em relação aos valores diários da temperatura mínima do ar foram quase sempre inferiores ao valor médio mensal, sendo de realçar o período de 1 a 14 de maio; nos últimos 6 dias do mês verificou-se uma subida da temperatura. O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em maio, 32.8 mm, foi inferior ao valor normal 1971- 2000, correspondendo a 46 %. Durante o mês verificou-se a ocorrência de precipitação entre os dias 9 e 13 em quase todo o território e nos dias 15 a 18 e 23 e 24 nas regiões do Norte e Centro. De salientar no dia 31 de maio, na região nordeste do território, a ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes, queda de granizo e trovoada.
De acordo com o índice PDSI no final de maio verificou-se um aumento da área em seca meteorológica assim como da intensidade na região Sul. As regiões do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve estão na classe de seca moderada com alguns locais em seca severa. De salientar também a região nordeste na classe de seca fraca. A distribuição percentual por classes do índice PDSI no território é a seguinte: 2.1 % chuva fraca, 55.4 % normal, 26.4 % seca fraca, 14.6 % seca moderada e 1.5 % em seca severa.

IPMA


----------



## Thomar (25 Jun 2021 às 07:37)

Ontem, 2021/06/24, já algum calor no Ribatejo e Alentejo com temperaturas máximas acima de *+35ºC




*


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2021 às 12:10)

*junho de 2021 | Quente na Europa e Normal em Portugal Continental*

O mês de junho de 2021 igualou o mês de junho de 2018 e foi quarto junho mais quente já registado em todo o mundo, após os meses de junho em 2016, 2019 e 2020.
Na Europa foi o segundo junho mais quente de sempre (Fig. 1).

*Na Europa*
Este mês foi consideravelmente mais quente do que a média em grande parte da Europa. Verificaram-se temperaturas muito altas na Finlândia e na parte oeste da Rússia: a média de junho foi a mais alta de sempre (desde 1844) em Helsínquia, e em Moscovo foi registado o dia mais quente de junho. Em contraste, as temperaturas médias deste mês foram próximas ou inferiores à média no sudeste do continente, Península Ibérica, oeste da Irlanda e Islândia.

Em relação à precipitação na Europa, o mês apresentou condições mais secas do que a média numa vasta região que se estendia desde o nordeste da Itália e do norte dos Balcãs até à parte oeste da Rússia. No entanto na Península Ibérica, França, sul do Reino Unido e regiões ao sul, oeste e norte do Mar Negro, verificaram-se condições mais húmidas que a média. *

Em Portugal Continental*
Este mês classificou-se como normal em relação à* temperatura* do ar e em relação à precipitação (Fig. 2). 
O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 19.43 °C, foi igual ao valor normal 1971-2000, no entanto foi o 5º valor mais baixo desde 2000. 
O valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar, 12.94 °C, foi o 4 º mais baixo desde 2000 com uma anomalia de -0.55 °C e o valor médio de temperatura máxima do ar, 25.91 °C, foi superior ao valor normal com uma anomalia de +0.55 °C.

O valor médio da quantidade de *precipitação *em junho, 30.8 mm, foi muito próximo do valor normal 1971-2000, correspondendo a 95 %. Durante o mês verificou-se a ocorrência de precipitação entre os dias 11 e 21 nas regiões do Norte e Centro e entre 17 e 20 na região Sul. 

No final de junho mantém-se a situação de *seca meteorológica* na região Sul, estendendo-se agora até aos distritos de Lisboa e Santarém. O Baixo Alentejo e o Barlavento Algarvio estão na classe de seca moderada, enquanto no sotavento Algarvio verificou-se um aumento da área em seca severa.
No final do mês 44% do território estava em situação de seca.

Este documento trata-se de um resumo climatológico, para conhecer o boletim climatológico deste mês com a informação completa, aguarde até à sua publicação e colocação no link: https://bit.ly/3p0J104



Resumo Climatológico de junho de 2021


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2021 às 17:39)

Foi portanto um junho fresquito (a normal 71-00 é excessivamente fria para junho e faz o mês parecer mais "normal" do que foi), mas nada do outro mundo, e também perto do normal em termos de chuva, nada que justifique o choro que aqui apareceu a certa altura. Visto que o IPMA não publicou ainda os relatórios do inverno nem da primavera (nem o relatório final do ano passado, só um resumo...), resolvi fazer eu as contas e tivemos um inverno normal a quente e normal em termos de chuva, e a primavera foi quente a muito quente e a 9ª mais seca desde 1931


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2021 às 08:40)

Dia muito quente ontem, várias estações do IPMA a superarem a barreira dos 40ºc:


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2021 às 13:05)

Saiu o relatório de julho, um mês frio e bem seco. Nos últimos 11 anos apenas o julho de 2014 teve precipitação (muito) acima da média, em todos os outros esteve abaixo...


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2021 às 16:35)

Na actualização das 15 h já há várias estações nos *40ºc *ou acima:


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2021 às 09:34)

Máximas de ontem na rede do IPMA


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2021 às 15:46)

Máximas de dia 14:
R. Monsaraz (S.P. Corval): *44,4ºC*
Castro Verde (Neves Corvo): *44,2ºC*





Mínimas de dia 14:
Lamas de Mouro: *7,6ºC*
Portalegre: *29,7ºC*







Máximas de dia 15:





Mínimas de dia 15:





Máximas também dignas de registo, ontem na Madeira, especialmente nas regiões montanhosas:




*26,6ºC no Porto Santo

Enquanto isto, nos Açores têm sido registados alguns acumulados de precipitação significativos nas regiões montanhosas das ilhas, especialmente no Grupo Central. 
Dia 13:





Dia 14:





Dia 15:


----------



## Skizzo (17 Ago 2021 às 18:48)

Algumas temperaturas máximas relevantes do dia 16 Agosto


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Ago 2021 às 14:07)




----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2021 às 18:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Estranho ignoraram os valores da estação de Olhão e depois aparece Loulé que nem sequer encontra-se para consulta no site. 

Máxima de 40.9ºC no dia 16 e mínima de 21.6ºC no dia 17, que não constam no quadro.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Ago 2021 às 19:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estranho ignoraram os valores da estação de Olhão e depois aparece Loulé que nem sequer encontra-se para consulta no site.
> 
> Máxima de 40.9ºC no dia 16 e mínima de 21.6ºC no dia 17, que não constam no quadro.



Com certeza houve algum engano, quem o fez não reparou na estação de Olhão...


----------



## Skizzo (23 Ago 2021 às 03:08)

Estação de Loulé?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Ago 2021 às 04:44)

Skizzo disse:


> Estação de Loulé?


Pois, é que nem existe estação IPMA em Loulé (ou pelo menos não aparece no mapa deles)...


----------



## Skizzo (23 Ago 2021 às 06:35)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Pois, é que nem existe estação IPMA em Loulé (ou pelo menos não aparece no mapa deles)...



Nem a de Neves Corvo que eu saiba. Faz-me pensar em que mais estações eles têm que não estarão nos mapas

Talvez o @Jorge_scp saiba alguma coisa


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2021 às 11:43)

Skizzo disse:


> Nem a de Neves Corvo que eu saiba. Faz-me pensar em que mais estações eles têm que não estarão nos mapas


Neves Corvo aparece, faz parte do concelho de Castro Verde. Essa de Loulé pode ser uma estação recente e ainda não estar disponível no mapa.


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Ago 2021 às 13:08)

Posso confirmar que existe uma estação em Loulé, e nós podemos consultar os dados, mas desconheço se pertence ao IPMA. Também não sei porque motivo não está no site, poderá ser por diversas razões.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Ago 2021 às 14:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Neves Corvo aparece, faz parte do concelho de Castro Verde. Essa de Loulé pode ser uma estação recente e ainda não estar disponível no mapa.



Ah sim, é a de Castro Verde, nem tinha reparado


----------



## Skizzo (23 Ago 2021 às 14:50)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Posso confirmar que existe uma estação em Loulé, e nós podemos consultar os dados, mas desconheço se pertence ao IPMA. Também não sei porque motivo não está no site, poderá ser por diversas razões.



o IPMA chegou a dizer via email que iria abrir uma estação junto ao radar de Loulé, não sei se será essa já em funcionamento ou se será outra


----------



## Costa (25 Ago 2021 às 09:36)

Ontem o verão minhoto (máximas a rondar os 30ºC e humidade mais altas) foi dar uma volta ao Alentejo e o verão alentejano (máximas acima dos 35ºC e humidade mais baixas) foi dar uma volta ao Minho.

24 Agosto dia do passeio







Comparando com 22 Agosto um dia mais normal


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 01:18)

Evento do dia 13 de Setembro.
Valores de precipitação horária e persistentes, especialmente do vale do Tejo para norte, a partir das 15 utc.


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2021 às 08:14)

Mapa do IPMA relativo à precipitação de ontem (13 setembro), destaque para *Coimbra 81,6mm!




*


----------



## Thomar (8 Out 2021 às 11:08)

Temperaturas máximas escaldantes  ocorridas dia *6 de Outubro*!
Coloquei só as temperaturas máximas acima de *+30,0ºC*.








Temperaturas máximas escaldantes  ocorridas *dia 7 de Outubro*!
Coloquei só as temperaturas máximas acima de *+30,0ºC*.


----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2021 às 11:44)

Mais um _post_ para memória futura.
Temperaturas máximas escaldantes  ocorridas *dia 8 de Outubro*!
Coloquei só as temperaturas máximas acima de *+30,0ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2021 às 17:12)

Mínimas interessantes no dia 28 de Outubro, muito perto dos 0ºC em alguns casos.
Carrazêda de Ansiães com *0,2ºC*!






Acumulados significativos no Norte e Centro no dia 29/10:


----------



## Santofsky (30 Out 2021 às 18:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínimas interessantes no dia 28 de Outubro, muito perto dos 0ºC em alguns casos.
> Carrazêda de Ansiães com *0,2ºC*!
> 
> 
> ...



Esse valor astronómico de *117 mm* na estação de Chaves de certeza absoluta que está errado. 
Cá para mim o pluviómetro devia de ter algum tubo de escoamento lá dentro, pois só assim se "justifica" tal acumulado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2021 às 23:03)

Outubro de 2021 | Muito quente em Portugal continental​
Em Portugal continental o mês de outubro de 2021, classificou-se como muito quente em relação à temperatura do ar e normal em relação à precipitação (Fig. 1).

O valor médio da *temperatura* média do ar, 17.73 °C, foi o 6º mais alto desde 2000 com uma anomalia de + 1.52 °C em relação ao valor normal 1971-2000.

O valor médio de temperatura máxima do ar, 23.69 °C, foi superior ao valor normal, + 2.46°C, sendo o 5º valor mais alto desde 2000. O valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar, 11.77 °C, foi 0.58 °C superior ao valor normal.

Durante o corrente mês salienta-se a persistência de valores de temperatura máxima do ar quase sempre acima do valor normal, sendo de realçar os períodos de 6 a 15 e 18 a 21. Em relação à temperatura mínima do ar, e até dia 20, verificaram-se valores próximos ou superiores à normal, a partir de dia 22 os valores foram inferiores, verificando nos últimos dias do mês (29 a 31) uma subida acentuada.

O valor médio da quantidade de *precipitação* em outubro, 87.7 mm, foi próximo do valor normal 1971-2000, correspondendo a 89 %. Durante o mês de realçar o período 28 a 31 com a ocorrência de precipitação, por vezes, persistente e forte a muito forte nos dias 29 e 31 nas regiões do Norte e Centro e no dia 30 nas regiões do Centro e Sul.

No final do mês de outubro 28 % do território estava em situação de *seca meteorológica*. Verificou-se uma diminuição da área em seca meteorológica no Alto Alentejo, mas por outro lado um aumento da intensidade no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, com alguns locais na classe de seca severa.



Boletim climatológico de outubro de 2021











Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2021 às 18:54)

Estações de medição meteorológica começaram a ser instaladas na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa.​
23 nov 2021, 12:21

Vão ser colocadas estações meteorológicas em Cascais e Oeiras para monitorizar o clima em Lisboa. Os restantes 16 municípios da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa vão receber também uma estação.






As primeiras estações meteorológicas para monitorizar o clima na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa (AML) começaram a ser instaladas em Oeiras e Cascais, no âmbito do projeto de adaptação local às alterações climáticas, anunciou a área metropolitana.

O projeto CLIMA.AML pretende criar uma *rede de monitorização* e de *alerta meteorológico* em contexto urbano na AML, através da instalação de uma estação de medição em cada um dos 18 municípios que a integram.

Segundo a AML, nas próximas duas semanas *está previsto que mais 16 estações sejam instaladas*.

As *estações vão medir em tempo real* a temperatura, a precipitação, a humidade, a pressão atmosférica, o vento e a sua direção, a radiação solar e a radiação ultravioleta.

Além de uma rede com 18 estações, o projeto prevê *nove microssensores de medição urbana* e uma plataforma online, que funcionará em complementaridade com a rede do *Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera* (IPMA).









						Estações de medição meteorológica começaram a ser instaladas na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa
					

Vão ser colocadas estações meteorológicas em Cascais e Oeiras para monitorizar o clima em Lisboa. Os restantes 16 municípios da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa vão receber também uma estação.




					observador.pt


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2021 às 19:40)

Snifa disse:


> Estações de medição meteorológica começaram a ser instaladas na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa.​
> 23 nov 2021, 12:21
> 
> Vão ser colocadas estações meteorológicas em Cascais e Oeiras para monitorizar o clima em Lisboa. Os restantes 16 municípios da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa vão receber também uma estação.
> ...


Ora aqui está uma bela ideia a replicar pela AMP, que isto de estações por aqui está assim a modos que uma miséria...


----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2021 às 19:56)

Snifa disse:


> Estações de medição meteorológica começaram a ser instaladas na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa.​
> 23 nov 2021, 12:21
> 
> Vão ser colocadas estações meteorológicas em Cascais e Oeiras para monitorizar o clima em Lisboa. Os restantes 16 municípios da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa vão receber também uma estação.
> ...


Boa noite,

São estações Barani sob SigFox https://www.baranidesign.com/ , é um bom equipamento (tenho um abrigo Barani para as minhas sondas test https://www.baranidesign.com/radiation-shields ),
esperando que sejam públicas lá: https://weather.allmeteo.com/
Barani é bastante conhecido entre alguns entusiastas que gostam de comparações.

*EDIT:* Na foto publicada acima é um Barani, mas no documento abaixo é uma foto de um Davis VP2:

https://www.aml.pt/susProjects/susW.../CLIMA.AML_PPT_PT_APRESENTACAO_PAGINA_WEB.PDF


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2021 às 20:24)

Hoje ao fazer o resumo climatológico no Algarve do mês de Agosto e vendo mais em pormenor o boletim climatológico de Agosto do IPMA,foi quebrado o recorde da temperatura máxima em Agosto na estação Faro (Aeroporto).

Faro (Aeroporto): *39.9 ºC* (novo recorde absoluto 16/08/2021) anterior máximo 39.6ºC a 1/8/2003

Resumo climatológico do mês de Agosto de 2021 no Algarve, clique aqui


----------



## N_Fig (7 Dez 2021 às 15:53)

Saiu o boletim de novembro, um mês muito frio e muito seco, o 3º mais seco desde 1931. As queixas de falta de chuva no começo do mês infelizmente confirmaram-se, já quem falou no calor quando houve uma semanita com máximas um pouco mais altas atirou completamente ao lado


----------



## Santofsky (7 Dez 2021 às 17:25)

NOVEMBRO 2021 - *MUITO FRIO *E MUITO SECO EM PORTUGAL



Que média é que foi utilizada? A de 1971-2000 não foi de certeza.
As mínimas sim foram bastante abaixo da média, disso não tenho dúvidas. Agora a anomalia negativa verificada nas máximas deve ser tão verdadeira como o Homem ir à Lua num futuro próximo. É mais ou menos como aquela famosa anomalia negativa verificada também nas máximas em outubro de 2020.
Já houve novembros bem mais frios do que o deste ano neste século...


----------



## N_Fig (7 Dez 2021 às 18:05)

Santofsky disse:


> NOVEMBRO 2021 - *MUITO FRIO *E MUITO SECO EM PORTUGAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A anomalia foi de umas décimas, mas novembro não é janeiro, haver meia dúzia de dias com mais de 20 ºC (e depois mais meia dúzia de dias em que mal passa dos 10 ºC no fim do mês para compensar) é perfeitamente normal, não percebi o escândalo aqui no fórum quando aconteceu


----------



## Santofsky (7 Dez 2021 às 18:25)

N_Fig disse:


> A anomalia foi de umas décimas, mas novembro não é janeiro, haver meia dúzia de dias com mais de 20 ºC (e depois mais meia dúzia de dias em que mal passa dos 10 ºC no fim do mês para compensar) é perfeitamente normal, não percebi o escândalo aqui no fórum quando aconteceu



Ya ya... mas o problema é que as máximas até ao dia 21 andaram sempre no geral acima da média (período em que se verificaram os tais meia dúzia de dias acima dos 20°C e os restantes dias sempre entre 15-20°C), tirando talvez os primeiros dias do mês. Só a partir de dia 22 (dia em que as máximas registaram uma descida acentuada) e até ao fim do mês é que houve anomalias negativas nas máximas, ainda assim inferiores às anomalias positivas registadas anteriormente. E o balanço no fim do mês é uma anomalia... negativa.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Dez 2021 às 18:35)

Santofsky disse:


> Ya ya... mas o problema é que as máximas até ao dia 21 andaram sempre no geral acima da média (período em que se verificaram os tais meia dúzia de dias acima dos 20°C e os restantes dias sempre entre 15-20°C), tirando talvez os primeiros dias do mês. Só a partir de dia 22 (dia em que as máximas registaram uma descida acentuada) e até ao fim do mês é que houve anomalias negativas nas máximas, ainda assim inferiores às anomalias positivas registadas anteriormente. E o balanço no fim do mês é uma anomalia... negativa.


Podes ter ficado com essa ideia, mas não foi isso que aconteceu. Houve apenas uma semana, de 8 a 14, em que as máximas andaram realmente acima do normal, de resto andaram próximas até dia 22, e depois mantiveram-se abaixo do normal até fim do mês. E em termos absolutos as anomalias negativas no fim do mês foram iguais ou superiores às positivas da primeira quinzena, podes confirmar tudo isto ao olhar para os gráficos do IPMA no próprio boletim


----------



## Santofsky (8 Dez 2021 às 19:34)

N_Fig disse:


> Podes ter ficado com essa ideia, mas não foi isso que aconteceu. Houve apenas uma semana, de 8 a 14, em que as máximas andaram realmente acima do normal, de resto andaram próximas até dia 22, e depois mantiveram-se abaixo do normal até fim do mês. E em termos absolutos as anomalias negativas no fim do mês foram iguais ou superiores às positivas da primeira quinzena, podes confirmar tudo isto ao olhar para os gráficos do IPMA no próprio boletim



Claro... Só que grande parte do pessoal de Trás-os-Montes discorda... A meteorologia não é só Lisboa, nem Porto, nem Algarve. Basta olhar para o mapa das anomalias das máximas.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2021 às 19:47)

Santofsky disse:


> Claro... Só que grande parte do pessoal de Trás-os-Montes discorda... A meteorologia não é só Lisboa, nem Porto, nem Algarve. Basta olhar para o mapa das anomalias das máximas.


Eu não falei nem em Lisboa nem no Porto, que de qualquer modo nem foram os lugares onde houve anomalias mais negativas, mas sim a região Centro e o Alto Alentejo


----------



## Santofsky (9 Dez 2021 às 03:32)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu não falei nem em Lisboa nem no Porto, que de qualquer modo nem foram os lugares onde houve anomalias mais negativas, mas sim a região Centro e o Alto Alentejo



Ninguém está a dizer o contrário... O problema é que hoje em dia quando se fala de meteorologia, principalmente na comunicação social, estes só resumem a Lisboa, Porto e Algarve (este em menor medida), o resto é paisagem, como se nada existisse...


----------



## Toby (9 Dez 2021 às 06:19)

Santofsky disse:


> Ninguém está a dizer o contrário... O problema é que hoje em dia quando se fala de meteorologia, principalmente na comunicação social, estes só resumem a Lisboa, Porto e Algarve (este em menor medida), o resto é paisagem, como se nada existisse...


Bom dia,

Como tenho vindo a dizer há algum tempo, os amadores têm um papel a desempenhar, desde que se comprometam com *uma abordagem qualitativa e rigorosa*.
Vá e veja o que está a acontecer na Bélgica, Itália, França, Grécia, etc.....
O melhor exemplo é a Blitzortung, todos os meios de comunicação social europeus utilizam os seus dados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Dez 2021 às 01:34)

Aqui estão os acumulados totais do evento destes últimos dias em dezembro, na rede IPMA. Foram bem díspares de região para região, e mesmo dentro de cada região há uma clara disparidade nos valores. Felizmente, caiu bastante no Algarve, mas no Alentejo a situação continua grave...  
Monção - 64,4 mm
Lamas de Mouro - 129,0 mm
Viana do Castelo - 115,0 mm
Esposende - 102,4 mm
Barcelos - 126,4 mm
Merelim - 121,7 mm
Braga - 134,7 mm
Amares - 175,6 mm
Cabeceiras de Basto - 103,3 mm
Montalegre - 101,2 mm
Chaves - 39,9 mm
Vila Real - 54,2 mm
Mateus - 77,5 mm
Pinhão - 55,2 mm
Vinhais - 61,2 mm
Bragança - 46,4 mm
Aeródromo de Bragança - 44,6 mm
Miranda do Douro - 34,2 mm
Mogadouro - 41,8 mm
Carrazeda de Ansiães - 52,5 mm
Moncorvo - 34,5 mm
Mirandela - 35,6 mm
Pedras Rubras - 97,1 mm
Serra do Pilar - 88,3 mm
Paços de Ferreira - 84,2 mm
Luzim - 99,1 mm
Arouca - 100,3 mm
Anadia - 69,5 mm
Mealhada - 90,7 mm
Caramulinho - 173,1 mm
Mortágua - 113,0 mm
Santa Comba Dão - 93,0 mm
Moimenta da Beira - 56,5 mm
Vila Nova de Paiva - 110,0 mm
Sátão - 101,2 mm
Chãs de Tavares - 92,1 mm
Carregal do Sal - 98,4 mm
Viseu - 63,9 mm
Centro de Coordenação - 86,9 mm
Aeródromo de Viseu - 95,9 mm
Trancoso - 19,7 mm
Castelo Rodrigo - 32,4 mm
Sabugal - 67,9 mm
Penhas Douradas - 84,3 mm
Guarda - 87,6 mm
Quinta da Lageosa - 113,9 mm
Aeródromo da Covilhã - 201,7 mm
Nelas - 64,6 mm
Dunas de Mira - 51,6 mm
Coimbra - 64,8 mm
Figueira da Foz - 72,0 mm
Lousã - 52,4 mm
Vila Nova de Poiares - 77,4 mm
Penacova - 96,3 mm
Arganil - 77,7 mm
Pampilhosa da Serra - 106,3 mm
Castelo Branco - 108,1 mm
Zebreira - 63,8 mm
Proença-a-Nova - 76,0 mm
Tomar - 69,0 mm
Alvega - 63,9 mm
Rio Maior - 78,4 mm
Ansião - 119,2 mm
São Pedro de Moel - 54,9 mm
Leiria - 62,0 mm
Alcobaça - 41,9 mm
Peniche - 87,2 mm
Santa Cruz - 26,4 mm
Torres Vedras - 58,0 mm
Colares - 33,9 mm
Cabo da Roca - 27,8 mm
Cabo Raso - 42,7 mm
Tapada da Ajuda - 109,8 mm
Geofísico - 90,0 mm
Gago Coutinho - 93,8 mm
Praia da Rainha - 72,2 mm
Lavradio - 52,0 mm
Setúbal - 88,6 mm
Pegões - 60,8 mm
Ponte de Sor - 74,1 mm
Portalegre - 81,6 mm
Estremoz - 49,8 mm
Benavila - 46,7 mm 
Elvas - 34,9 mm
Mora - 54,9 mm
São Pedro do Corval - 41,2 mm
Viana do Alentejo - 50,1 mm
Évora - 61,1 mm
Alcácer do Sal - 62,9 mm
Beja - 56,7 mm
Amareleja - 58,1 mm
Mértola - 26,1 mm
Sines - 40,3 mm
Zambujeira - 43,2 mm
São Teotónio - 68,4 mm
Aljezur - 66,9 mm
Fóia - 104,8 mm
Aeródromo de Portimão - 81,7 mm
Albufeira - 86,2 mm
Faro - 54,0 mm
Olhão - 55,9 mm
Tavira - 70,4 mm
Castro Marim - 72,7 mm
Martinlongo - 45,7 mm


----------



## Thomar (1 Jan 2022 às 13:25)

*Temperaturas máximas de Inverno* no último dia do ano.

Destaques, Portugal Continental,
*+26,4ºC Zambujeira
+25,8ºC Odemira
+25,1ºC Mora




*

Destaque, Região Autónoma da Madeira,
*+28,4ºC Porto Moniz



*


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2022 às 16:34)

Thomar disse:


> *Temperaturas máximas de Inverno* no último dia do ano.
> 
> Destaques, Portugal Continental,
> *+26,4ºC Zambujeira
> ...


Foi batido o anterior recorde para dezembro em Portugal continental, que era de 25,9 ºC na Contenda em 1976


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2022 às 18:24)

Tornado Foros de Salvaterra, 24 de dezembro​
*Tornado de Foros de Salvaterra (concelho de Salvaterra de Magos, Santarém), 24 de dezembro de 2021*

Uma perturbação frontal associada a uma depressão centrada a norte do arquipélago dos Açores aproximava-se do território do continente às primeiras horas do passado dia 24 de dezembro, em progressão de Oeste para Este. A massa de ar pré-frontal, tropical marítimo, apresentava conteúdo moderado em água precipitável.


A instabilidade desta massa de ar era igualmente moderada e coexistia, em especial sobre as regiões do centro e sul do território, com wind shear cuja distribuição vertical favorecia a formação de convecção organizada, embora com potencial relativamente marginal para a geração de tornados. À aproximação da referida perturbação frontal das regiões da Estremadura e Vale do Tejo, foram observadas diversas formações convectivas de natureza supercelular. Uma destas supercélulas, cuja assinatura no campo da velocidade Doppler (de baixa elevação) se pode observar nas imagens de radar (Figuras 1 a, b, c, esq), exibindo o típico mesociclone, produziu um tornado que afetou a localidade de Foros de Salvaterra, concelho de Salvaterra de Magos, distrito de Santarém.


De acordo com a análise das observações radar e documentação recolhida pelo IPMA mas, também, com relatos e documentação que lhe foram enviados acerca deste episódio, foi possível apurar uma série de detalhes sobre este fenómeno. A deslocação do tornado correspondeu a um rumo de Sudoeste-Nordeste, em harmonia com a propagação da nuvem-mãe, conforme se comprova com a observação radar (ver segmento orientado nas Figuras 1 a, b, c, esq.). O fenómeno terá iniciado o contacto com o solo nas imediações de Cardal, pelas 14:26 UTC (igual à hora local) (Figura 1a) tendo progredido a uma velocidade elevada para Nordeste e produzido danos ao longo de um trajeto de aproximadamente 15 km, com um rasto de destruição de largura variável. A intensidade máxima terá ocorrido pelas 14:36 UTC, quando afetava a zona das instalações da Brisa, de Foros de Salvaterra (Figura 1b).


O tornado ter-se-á dissipado próximo de Granho, pelas 14:46 (Figura 1c). O trajeto do centro do mesociclone ao qual o tornado esteve associado, também se assinala na Figura 2. O tornado poderá ter mantido contacto com o solo ligeiramente para a esquerda ou direita deste trajeto. De acordo com uma análise preliminar dos efeitos da destruição causada (em habitações, edifícios, viaturas, terrenos, estruturas agrícolas e árvores) ao longo do referido trajeto, o tornado de Foros de Salvaterra deverá ter alcançado uma intensidade F1/T3 (escala clássica de Fujita/escala de Torro), correspondendo a vento na gama 42-51 m/s, ou seja, 151-184 km/h (rajada, média de 3s). Estes valores devem ser entendidos como provisórios, podendo vir a ser confirmados ou alterados proximamente.


O IPMA deixa o seu agradecimento ao Sr. Manuel Bolieiro, Presidente da União de Freguesias de Salvaterra de Magos e Foros de Salvaterra, pelos elementos enviados e esclarecimentos prestados acerca deste episódio. A probabilidade de um tornado ser observado numa estação meteorológica é extremamente baixa. Embora se trate de um fenómeno que pode ter um forte impacto, é de muito pequena escala espacial e temporal, afetando áreas muito restritas. A contribuição destes relatos é  preciosa para avaliar as características deste tipo de fenómeno, o impacto que tem no território e na população e as condições em que se forma.

Imagens associadas





Figura 1a - Imagem de indicador de posição plana (PPI, elevação 0.1º) de velocidade Doppler, m/s (esq.) e refletividade, dBZ (dir.), 14:26 UTC, 24 dezembro 2021, radar de Coruche/Cruz do Leão. Circulo a preto com referência “M” assinala a posição do mesociclone, a esta hora (esq.).Trajeto aproximado do tornado referenciado pelo segmento orientado, a vermelho (esq.). Foros de Salvaterra representado como referência.



Figura 1b - Imagem indicador de posição plana (PPI, elevação 0.1º) de velocidade Doppler, m/s (esq.) e refletividade, dBZ (dir.), 14:36 UTC, 24 dezembro 2021, radar de Coruche/Cruz do Leão. Circulo a preto com referência “M” assinala a posição do mesociclone, a esta hora (esq.).Trajeto aproximado do tornado referenciado pelo segmento orientado, a vermelho (esq.). Foros de Salvaterra representado como referência.



Figura 1c - Imagem de indicador de posição plana (PPI, elevação 0.1º) de velocidade Doppler, m/s (esq.) e refletividade, dBZ (dir.), 14:46 UTC, 24 dezembro 2021, radar de Coruche/Cruz do Leão. Circulo a preto com referência “M” assinala a posição do mesociclone, a esta hora (esq.).Trajeto aproximado do tornado referenciado pelo segmento orientado, a vermelho (esq.). Foros de Salvaterra representado como referência.



Figura 2 – Mapa (Google Earth, 2021) com representação do trajeto do mesociclone da Supercélula que produziu o tornado (segmento a vermelho), no contexto do território. A deslocação foi de Sudoeste para Nordeste cada posição do mesociclone corresponde diretamente às representadas na Figura 1. O ponto central (FS2) corresponde ao de maior destruição verificada.



Tornado Foros de Salvaterra, 24 de dezembro, imagem de Manuel Bolieiro



Tornado Foros de Salvaterra, 24 de dezembro, imagem de Manuel Bolieiro

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Jan 2022 às 12:35)

Segundo meus dados, creio que a maior parte dos locais registou entre 70 a 80% do normal para o mês, salvo alguns locais do interior norte e centro e alguns locais do Algarve por exemplo que registaram cerca de 50% do normal. 
Face a isso teremos muitos locais com diminuição da seca, onde estará também o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve que acabara o ano em seca moderada apenas com alguns locais em seca severa! 
Em termos de barragens as mesmas tb se encontram maioritariamente com reservas a meio o que evitará um colapso das barragens no Verão caso o cenário de seca se agrave.


----------



## RP20 (2 Jan 2022 às 21:03)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Segundo meus dados, creio que a maior parte dos locais registou entre 70 a 80% do normal para o mês, salvo alguns locais do interior norte e centro e alguns locais do Algarve por exemplo que registaram cerca de 50% do normal.
> Face a isso teremos muitos locais com diminuição da seca, onde estará também o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve que acabara o ano em seca moderada apenas com alguns locais em seca severa!
> Em termos de barragens as mesmas tb se encontram maioritariamente com reservas a meio o que evitará um colapso das barragens no Verão caso o cenário de seca se agrave.


Pelo menos este Dezembro choveu mais qualquer coisa, é que nos outros anos tinham sido muito secos aí pelo Algarve. 
Agora vamos ver a segunda quinzena de Janeiro, pode ser que traga mais água


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2022 às 21:06)

Dezembro 2021 - Muito quente e seco​
2022-01-07 (IPMA)



O mês de dezembro de 2021 foi o 4º dezembro mais quente desde 1931. O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 11.69 °C, foi muito superior ao valor normal 1971-2000, + 1.73 °C (Figura 1).

O valor médio de temperatura máxima do ar, 15.72 °C (+ 1.84 °C) foi o 2º mais alto desde 1931 (mais alto em 2015, 16.21 °C).
O valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar, 7.66 °C também foi superior à normal (+ 1.62 °C), sendo o 9º mais alto desde 1931.

O mês foi caracterizado por valores diários de* temperatura *máxima e mínima do ar quase sempre superiores ao valor médio mensal, em particular a temperatura máxima. De destacar o dia 31 com valores muito altos da temperatura máxima, tendo sido ultrapassado ou igualado os respetivos anteriores máximos de dezembro em cerca de 10 % das estações do Continente.
De realçar o valor de Zambujeira, 26.4 °C que é um novo máximo para esta estação e constitui um novo extremo para o mês de Dezembro em Portugal continental desde 1941.

O valor médio da quantidade de* precipitação *em dezembro, 93.4 mm, foi inferior ao valor normal 1971-2000, correspondendo a 65 %.
Durante o mês de realçar o dia 20, com precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada nas regiões do Barlavento Algarvio, Baixo Alentejo e a região de Setúbal e Vale do Sado; e o período entre 23 e 26 com ocorrência de precipitação moderada e persistente nas regiões do Norte e Centro.

No final do mês de dezembro 94 % do território estava em situação de *seca meteorológica* (Figura 2). Verificou-se uma ligeira diminuição da percentagem do território na classe de seca severa e um aumento na classe de seca moderada.



Boletim climatológico de dezembro de 2021


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2022 às 23:26)

Más notícias quanto à situação da seca. Há 10 anos tivemos das piores secas de sempre. Esperemos que não se repita mas Janeiro não parece muito promissor.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2022 às 13:55)

Boa tarde

Deixo uns dados de precipitação de uma das minhas estações. Situação realmente complicada!
- Acumulado no Ano Hidrológico 2020/2021 (Out2020 a Set2021): 269,4mm
- Acumulado no Ano Civil 2021: 189,2mm
Refira-se que o Valor Normal para Faro, de acordo com a Normal Climatológica Faro 1981-2010 do IPMA, é de 508,8mm, pelo que estamos, à vários anos consecutivos, com valores acumulados bem abaixo da Normal (Ver Gráficos anexos), neste local e arredores.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Jan 2022 às 15:33)

Portanto a estação da Zambujeira bateu o record de temperatura máxima para Dezembro.
Alguém sabe qual é o record para a mínima mais alta nesse mês?


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jan 2022 às 19:44)

Saiu o boletim de 2021, um ano quente (mas longe dos extremos de 2020) e seco


Skizzo disse:


> Portanto a estação da Zambujeira bateu o record de temperatura máxima para Dezembro.
> Alguém sabe qual é o record para a mínima mais alta nesse mês?


18,4 ºC no Porto, Serra do Pilar no dia 4 de 1985


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2022 às 04:13)

N_Fig disse:


> 18,4 ºC no Porto, Serra do Pilar no dia 4 de 1985



Obrigado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2022 às 14:12)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Setembro de 2021 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3754-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1131565

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Outubro de 2021 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3759-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1134179


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2022 às 16:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Resumo climatológico do mês de Setembro de 2021 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3754-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1131565
> 
> *Resumo climatológico do mês de Outubro de 2021 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3759-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1134179



Realmente um ano de 2021 extremamente seco, várias zonas com menos de 200 mm. 

Os valores e datas da precipitação no Ano Hidrológico 2021-2022 devem ter algum lapso.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jan 2022 às 16:53)

StormRic disse:


> Realmente um ano de 2021 extremamente seco, várias zonas com menos de 200 mm.
> 
> Os valores e datas da precipitação no Ano Hidrológico 2021-2022 devem ter algum lapso.


Faro por exemplo não tem mais do que 70 mm até ao momento, neste ano hidrológico!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2022 às 18:31)

StormRic disse:


> Realmente um ano de 2021 extremamente seco, várias zonas com menos de 200 mm.
> 
> Os valores e datas da precipitação no Ano Hidrológico 2021-2022 devem ter algum lapso.


Qual é o lapso nos valores que referes no ano hidrológico? Já não seria a 1ª vez que enganava-me a colocar algum dado. Embora, os dados sejam só até 31 de Outubro, falta ainda os dados de Novembro e Dezembro, para ficar em ordem.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2022 às 00:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Qual é o lapso nos valores que referes no ano hidrológico? Já não seria a 1ª vez que enganava-me a colocar algum dado. Embora, os dados sejam só até 31 de Outubro, falta ainda os dados de Novembro e Dezembro, para ficar em ordem.


Peço desculpa, está correcto. Eu é que interpretei mal o cabeçalho  .


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2022 às 20:54)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Dezembro de 2021 no Algarve:*








						3770: Resumo climatológico do mês de Dezembro de 2021 no Algarve
					

Dezembro de 2021 no AlgarveEstações MeteorológicasTemperatura Máxima (ºC)Temperatura mínima (ºC)Precipitação (mm)Albufeira21.08.788.0Alcantarilha26.22.778.8Alcoutim (Martim Longo)21.71.529.2Alj...




					temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt


----------



## joralentejano (2 Set 2022 às 14:11)

DESCARGAS ELETRICAS 2021​Boletim de Descargas Elétricas Atmosféricas (DEA) relativo ao ano de 2021.

 https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Boletim_anual_DEA_2021_agosto2022_final.pdf

Entre as principais conclusões destacamos:

O ano de 2021 foi o terceiro ano com o valor mais elevado de densidade de descargas elétricas atmosféricas (DEA) desde 2010, em Portugal Continental;
Registou-se o valor de 0,38 DEA/km2/ano e em termos da distribuição espacial da densidade destacam-se duas zonas do território: a região Centro interior e o Sudeste Algarvio, nas quais foram obtidas densidades acima de 3 DEA/km2/ano;
Em termos das unidades territoriais destacamos os distritos de Castelo Branco, Guarda e Viseu com valores superiores a 0,6 DEA/km2/ano;
Em relação aos dias de trovoada ocorridos no ano de 2021, foram registados 106 dias, valor inferior à média no período 2010-2021, com 140,1 dias de trovoada;
A análise espacial da distribuição do número de dias de trovoada, revela que os distritos de Guarda, Viseu, Castelo Branco, Bragança e Vila Real registaram mais de 40 dias por ano;
Os meses de abril, setembro e junho foram os que se destacaram com o maior número de dias de trovoada, 19, 14 e 11 respetivamente, que decorreram do elevado número de DEA nuvem-solo registado;
No dia 1 de setembro registou-se o maior valor de DEA nuvem-solo e intra-nuvem, 6.336 e 47.826 respetivamente. O outono foi a época do ano na qual se registou mais atividade elétrica na atmosfera, com 50 % das DEA de 2021.
IPMA


----------



## tonítruo (2 Set 2022 às 14:12)

joralentejano disse:


> DESCARGAS ELETRICAS 2021​Foi publicado o Boletim de Descargas Elétricas Atmosféricas (DEA) relativo ao ano de 2021.
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Boletim_anual_DEA_2021_agosto2022_final.pdf
> 
> ...


Estava no processo de escrever a mesma mensagem, mas sou lento demais


----------

